# Tommy Tooter General Discussion



## chimpburgers (Mar 31, 2016)

Your browser is not able to display this video.



TL;DR Overview

Tom Wasserberg is an ancient faggot and formerly homeless busker from Chicago, now living in a roach infested hovel in Tuscon, AZ. He pretends to be a transgendered, lesbian woman in order to avoid criticism for his abhorrent behavior on and offline. By his own admission, he is an unrepentant child molester, has sexually and physically abused dogs, and regularly eats garbage from local area dumpsters in 117 degree heat. He has been shot at least once in the spleen for trespassing while dumpster diving for HoHo's. When not crying to his mental health handlers about the government, he spends most of his time begging for cash in the street, smoking weed, scamming people out of their money by selling low-quality rock jewelry and shitposting on the Internet.


Spoiler: Horrowcow + Skitzocow = Mutantcow



Tom is an exceptionally disgusting mixed breed of Horrorcow and Skitzocow, specifically for one reason only. He's not sorry for anything he's done. No matter how insane the reasoning, no matter how vile the act, Tom has always had a warped justification for what he's done. There is no middle ground with Tom. If you are not with him, you are actively against him. Anything that doesn't fit his narrative is an obvious lie perpetrated by a cult of individuals who stalk him around the Web who simultaneously work for the United States Government, FBI, DEA, NSA, CIA, and numerous international drug cartels. Unsurprisingly, much like all other elderly homeless people who suffer with dementia, he will frequently turn to these same authorities for assistance whom he believes is also stalking him. Some of the following events you are about to read are disturbing, but make no mistake, they are all documented and true.

_*The Sabrina Story*_

In all interactions with Tom online, eventually the conversation orbits back to the single most important event in his life; the time he attempted to rape a minor named Sabrina while his live-in girlfriend at the time was _already in the process of doing so. _In order to clear up any misconception about how unrepentantly disgusting Tom is about the situation, the archivists have assembled the most important video clips and forum posts where Tom defends this event.

Tom, to this day, believes he did nothing wrong for a number of faulty reasons; the first being that the girl in question was routinely fucked by and lived with strangers since the age of 9, so in his eyes, this made her a "mature adult." The fact that a sexually groomed child and another pedophile invited him into the situation also allows him to claim he was both "lured and seduced." Thirdly, Tom states the event did not last long because he wasn't paying enough attention to his girlfriend during the threesome. After much prodding and ridicule, he backtracked these statements and admitted that the experience was cut short because when he tried to rape Sabrina, another roommate beat the fuck out of him and held him down until the police had arrived.

None of the adults copped to the rape of a child and Tom was booted from the premises. He still writes erotic stories about this event to this day and has tried to sell the material to magazines like Hustler, effectively proving that he peddles child pornography.

_*The Death of YouTuber "MsJustanotherhuman"*_

Tom requested YouTuber Msjustanotherhuman to create a music video for him because Tom is fat, lazy and unskilled at everything. Not only did he not offer to pay her, he gave her no parameters or guidelines in what he wanted to see; only the song to be used. Once it was done, Tom promptly shit all over it. Laughing in his face, like any sane person would, MsJustanotherhuman blocked him and moved on. Instead of taking the hint, Tom proceeded to stalk her over YouTube and Facebook, spamming her constantly, night and day for five months.

The harassment became so great that this poor woman suffered a stroke, due to stress. It was revealed later by her son who had access to her account that she sadly took her own life. The stress caused by Tom's repeated harassment as well as his infatuation over constantly threatening legal action was a direct cause. Out of respect for the family and the passed, we will not reveal their names.

_*Zoophilia and Animal Cruelty*_

In his days as a traveling hobo, Tom often cared for the pets of others, never having the money or the time to take care of his own. While he was with a group of other hippies, they would often get high and take turns masturbating a female Doberman Pinscher who presented herself when she was in heat. He calls this "getting her pee-pee whacked" because Tom is a mental midget who doesn't like admitting he fingerfucked a dog. He would often let the dog sniff his crotch in order to allow himself to be aroused so he could jerk-off in front of the other members.

Tom believes that masturbating your dog to obey is not only natural, but a common training technique used by dog-training professionals, despite mountains of evidence to the contrary. Tom has also stated he has seen a profitable busking act where a man masturbated a dog with his foot. It is not known if the man in question was Tom or if he tried to reproduce this act for financial effect. While a dog masturbating _itself_ is normal, forcefully trying to bring a dog to climax is *not*.





Spoiler: Wasserberg Eschatology



Tom believes he is descended from one of the twelve tribes of Israel and the Sons of Kohan, making him a level 9000 Jewish Priestess. It is through his Jewish magic and coughing spells that he has predicted that on the Last Day, a day yet to be determined but sometime between now and the unforseen future, God will send giant space lizards to Earth to devour everyone Tom doesn't like. These people will be digested transdimensionally and subsequently shat out on Mars to live forever, despite no hospitable environment for any life to flourish there. But Tom's not worried about logistics; just that the voices in his broken brain told him that, so it must be true.  Tom also believes his soul will be saved if he continues to follow what he calls "The Doctrine of Love."  Scholars are still at a loss in whether or not this doctrine includes child rape and masturbating dogs.

Tom also believes in a multitude of other religious ideas that have been smashed together like a destruction derby and set a blaze by a faulty ignition switch a la Michael Bay. He believes The Others will return to Earth to lift up the Rainbow Children and various American Indian tribes into a large spacecraft where weed and booze will be provided for all eternity, as if Valhalla was steamrolled by the remnants of a Grateful Dead concert holding a benefit for Wounded Knee. How God, the Jewish Messiah, Karma, Reincarnation and other things Tom makes up stories about on the fly fit in, have yet to be determined. Much like George Lucas and Star Wars, he's making it up as he goes along, hoping it will all come together before he dies.





Spoiler: Tom vs. The World



Tom has all the social graces of a giant pig that can't stop barfing or shitting so it comes as no surprise that his interactions with the general public always escalate into someone, somehow violating his personal space or his Interplanetary rights as a free spirit. He has no boundaries, believes himself to be morally, ethically, physically, financially and spiritually superior to everyone within his cone of vision. It is this attitude that has led him to taking a guitar to the face and collapsing in on himself to the pavement whenever trouble arrives. He self-describes his fighting style as "Fung Goo" which is a combination of throwing up gang-signs and screeching at the top of his lungs before vomiting a geyser of mucus. Tom's favorite martial art tactic from this method is to talk shit while power-walking away to hide in the bushes until the threat passes.

For someone who is in contact with law enforcement on a near-daily basis, as an elderly man, he still has no idea how laws are applicable at the municipal, city, state or federal levels. He believes anyone who has wronged him is legally liable for his feelings. He also believes that anything he posts to the Internet, photos, videos, written or otherwise, is automatically his. This mashed potatoes approach to the law has led him to continually make impotent threats to the point where even his mental health tardwranglers auto-direct his complaints directly to voicemail. Tom's brain, like a marijuana-induced fever dream of the movie Groundhog Day, resets and he forgets either why he's calling or what he was mad about, allowing him to repeat this process ad nauseam for the last 70 years.

Despite his angst against the government, Tom has no problems suckling at the teat of Washington for his "fun tickets" in order to purchase his "medicine" from other homeless Mexicans who strain gasoline through coca leaves. His side business, which ironically exists only in his mind, is called Real Things and makes zero dollars annually. To supplement his tardbux, he consistently hounds his mummified parents for cash and berates them when they do not entertain his temper tantrums. Because his apartment is Section 8, his landlord can't boot him unless there's evidence of illegal activity or he falls behind on his rent, therefore, his landlord rightfully hates Tom with the rage of a thousand suns for allowing the place to disintegrate into absolute squalor.

Tom is also at odds with other hippies and a group known as the Rainbow Family who hold gatherings in the forest to barter homemade goods, sing songs and have rampant unprotected sex. Tommy was banned sometime in 1998 for ruining a scenic park by doing donuts in the lawn to make a "helicopter pad" for a helicopter that would never arrive, for starting numerous fights with individuals at the bartering tents and being an overall unlikable asshole. He spergs at length about how the Rainbow Family is a front for organized drug smuggling, yet random Rainbow members from around the Internet often find him on their forums and share the same story of Tommy being a giant dirty fuckup and getting his ass shit-canned from what is undoubtedly the most mellow event on Earth.





Spoiler: Tom vs. His Old Balls, Health and Troons



Tom was born with an undescended testicle and underwent a routine procedure to drop it. Because Tom is literally stupid, he believes his parents, his rabbi and the doctor that delivered him, conspired to remove his ovaries, somehow transverse them after development into testes and give him penis pills to grow a cock. It is this imaginative event that holds the linchpin of his psyche together, for without it, his mind would burst forth and soil the floor, much like his shorts do after he eats from the dumpster behind Del Taco.

Because of this, Tom believes he *is and isn't* transgender but also intersex. He also believes that he was fucked with chemically in utero by a synthetic estrogen component called DES, causing him to develop a "female brain" and male gonads, despite stating earlier that his balls are converted ovaries after the fact. His medical malapropisms and infinite gullibility have allowed him to construct a history based on slight truths and total bullshit by borrowing from others histories and making it his own, thus weaving a disjointed but still comical story about how he tries to explain away his incompetence and incontinence.

Tom has COPD from decades of smoking which is exacerbated by polishing rocks without proper breathing masks. It has ruined his ability to play the saxophone or walk for more than a mile or so at a time. He states he's had a cough since he was born, however, it's most likely the remnants of a strain of Tuberculosis that many homeless people develop from living on the street. In every video he has ever made, Tom collapses into massive, choking death rattles that always end with him hawking a Texas-sized loogie, followed by some bullshit excuse like "allergies" or "I'm just clearing my throat." It is a huge point of contention for him and he routinely gets angry if you point out he's dying.

Tom's fat from eating expired food from the dumpsters of gas stations and dormitories. He will regularly root through trash and steal food in the blistering Tucson sun and devour what third world countries would readily discard. His stomach is bloated and distended due to the bacterial colonies that multiply exponentially in the heat. Tom also cannot control his bowels and has admitted several times to shitting himself when walking to and from the Downtown area. This means that anywhere within a ten block radius, Tom will at any moment shit himself uncontrollably. Despite all of this, he believes he is the pinnacle of physical health despite having the road come alive and kick his ass and retching into a water fountain because he walked too far.

Tom is also a huge homosexual in every manner and definition of the word. He's so ashamed of his rampant gayness that he uses transgenderism as a shield to make it "okay" for him to like men by calling himself a woman. He makes it known that if you are really nice to him, he will blow you for free and let you explode your cum down his throat. His asshole is off-limits though because that's _*too gay.*_

In addition to _using himself as his own beard_, he also has stated the following:

"_thomas is wore out. tommy needs to be on the surface in these troubled times. i feel safer and like less of a target for my words as a transgendered woman than a surviving 60's radical rabble rouser. my old friends are understanding me much better as an excitable chick than an angry dude. especially folks who only know me online. *I'm feeling like a really sly bitch knowing i'm going to get my way a lot easier with boobs than anything else i've ever tried. money doesn't rule the world. tits, ass, pussy, fuck me hairstyles and paint jobs rule the world.*"_

It is this outlook that betrays his true intention of transitioning. He absolutely does not have any sort of legitimate gender dysphoria but rather is posing as someone who does in order to get away with saying things that would otherwise be hurtful or frowned upon within not only the transgender community but everyday society as well.

Tom also has no problem ripping other transgenders to shreds when they disagree with him. When trying him to compare himself to other females, he doesn't use actresses or sports icons, but rather adult transsexual porn stars in terms of beauty. He also turns on his friends whenever it suits him, will scam them out of time and money to help him with his business while offering nothing in return and trash them at a moments notice. Because of his antics, he's been banned from Facebook a least a dozen times.





Spoiler: Tom vs. The Internet



Tom's crippling autism does not allow him to interact with the public for long periods of time, lest those interactions turn violent because someone calls him a man or laughs at him for bleating badly on a bent horn. Starved for attention where he believes he can control the audience, he will attempt to take over any forum he is a part of, regardless if he knows a moderator or not. He will seek to establish boundaries and regulate other users. Before long, he will find himself on the outs of that group and move onto another, nicknaming the ever-growing point-and-laughing-at-the-fat-faggot-in-a-dress crew as part of an "Anti-Fan" club. If bad press is better than no press at all, _Tom is fucking William Randolph Hearst._

Tom will actively search his own name in multiple search engines, cannonball into threads about him and proceed to shit all over the place in an attempt to give HONEST CONTENT to clear up misconceptions about himself. This invariably proves fruitless as he will always make himself look worse in comparison to objective speculation that was written before he arrived, thereby alienating himself from websites and getting banned from literally everywhere he lands. According to other Tomologists, this is Tommy Tooter version 3.0. Ever since he has started taking hormones from an informed consent clinic, his dementia and grip on reality has gotten worse.

What's also interesting is Tom's inability to reason anything out. Coming from a position of reason with Tom will never work, not because he will ignore it by its stone foundation, but because Tom's brain has been devoured by all manners of pharmaceuticals, illegal or not. His favorite mantra is to sputter "tl;dr" and "Bye, Felicia" while angrily trying to dial the FBI. Instead, it's much better to quote him with his own screencaps, thereby by using his own posts against him. As is true with all massive autists, he will attempt to explain away his painted corner of logic by revealing even more information than before, leading to hours of hilarious dope-smoking-filled rage and diarrhea.

Tom also believes that if he posts something, you are not allowed to laugh at it. If you do, you are required to pay him for it. For someone who eschews the evils of Capitalism, Tom makes sure to remind you constantly that you are an "anonymoose chickenshit keyboard commando" if you get major lolz from him sharting in his pants or falling down in the street.  Because of his tenuous grip on reality, he has perjured himself several times in YouTube's eyes due to him filing false DMCA's to take down videos that record his repulsive behavior or are rehosted for posterity. He believes that despite not having a copyright, he can still file a DMCA and YouTube will take it down forever. And much like an Alzheimer's patient, Tom goes batshit every time YouTube reinstates the video without prejudice because Tom doesn't file with the Ninth Circuit Court of California or believe YouTube will do exactly what they say they will do on their Terms and Conditions page.

None of this concerns Tom however, as by his own admission, _"my family has been in electrical engineering for over 100 years"_ and _"i quit writing code before bill gates ever really got started."_ How this applies to Tom routinely getting batted around the Internet like a soccer ball for being an oblivious tard is anyone's guess. His shitty opinions and belligerent behavior get him rooted from most blogs and social media accounts, effectively reinforcing his persecution complex that he is both a "trollslayer" and is being punished for his "gonzo journalism."

_*The AMBeasts*_

Tom actively seeks out members who "befriended" him like an exceptional pet several years earlier and tries to blackmail them into using his images so he can sue for defamation and other reasons. The purpose of following them, is so he can be routinely blocked. He believes being blocked is the result of him dropping truth bombs people don't want to hear and not the actual reason; that he's a drooling sperg with the attention span of a firefly queef.

He believes the current incarnation of AMB, a forum dedicated to laughing at him, is run by a militarized, secret cabal of international drug smugglers known as the *Hoffman Gang*. As you well know, only the most notorious criminals in the world post on forums under goofy nicknames on the Clearnet, so it comes as no surprise that Tom will routinely screencap posts from the AMB forum to his tard wranglers at the Tucson Police Department Mental Health Unit who forward such "evidence" directly into the Recycle Bin.

Despite his hundred years worth of electronics knowledge passed down through his Jewish genes, he has still become convinced that a remote keylogger was installed on his hard drive, that he is routinely being recorded by drones in the downtown Tucson area, and two government individuals named Addy Claure (pronounced "Claw-Ray") and Tom Medara of Spyros International, are hunting him for sport in basically what has become a parody of the movie "The Most Dangerous Game." It is interesting to note that someone who records himself and has no problem recording people in public, sharts his giant mumus when anyone with a camera accidentally points it in his direction.

_*The Kiwi Farmers*_

Believing the Kiwi Farms to be a safe haven where his antics would be "curated", Tom joined because @chimpburgers found Tom's YouTube page of autism. Warned by his handlers at the AMB, he ignored warnings that he was either going to be trolled or laughed at. Because Tom knows better than everyone about everything, he joined and promptly ate shit. Angry at being tricked by the Kiwi Farms, he set about contacting other lolcows in an attempt to help construct an autistic Voltron. But because Tom is only beholden to Tom, he promptly sold out other lolcows like Vordrak when he believed he was going to be paid for the information or if his thread was going to be removed.  He also attempted to blackmail the site owner by demanding payment which was met with a large "lolno."

To this day, Tom angrily shitposts videos, shaking his fists for the day everyone who reads this thread will be eaten by Space Godzilla and shit out on Mars.


So there you have it. Thomas Jay Wasserberg is the oldest and most reprehensible man ever curated at the Kiwi Farms.

The only person Tom could get to listen about his rampant Internet Butthurt was an Arizona attorney by the name of Joseph Palmisano who is just as big of a conspiracy tard as Tom is. Unfortunately for Tom, Palmisano is rotting away somewhere in the Southwest, waiting for trial on attempted murder charges thus leaving Tom and his billion dollar case where it's always been; squarely in Tom's eroded brain."


Spoiler: Caps and Files



*Tom eats Garbage*
https://kiwifarms.net/posts/1558289 (http://archive.md/hP1cm)

"be accurate, fool. it was a student housing dumpster and it is one of at least 10 vacuum packed skinless chicken breasts that was still frozen when i retrieved it. i decided to have a cup of yoghurt and go to sleep instead. the yoghurt came from a mostly intact case of 24 that was pitched when classes broke. do not try to paint me as picking for scraps in the trash barrels, because that's not what i do. i am salvaging groceries and usable household items from big apartment complex dumpsters, most often tossed when people move out."

*Msjustanotherhuman details Tom going fuck nuts for no reason.*




Your browser is not able to display this video.








						YouTube
					






					www.youtube.com
				




*Tom is desperate for your attention and wants to know about your shits.*
http://jimbeam2261.thoughts.com/posts/a-shitty-topic
http://archive.md/F7lZm

*Tom rages at Troons and Rainbow Children and will suck your dick because he's gay af*
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!msg/alt.gathering.rainbow/u6mJ9QL0HIU/uNd8LIYE-fwJ
http://archive.md/bvUEH

*Tom threatens blackmail over people making fun of him.*
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/kzushlsxwljvwgpnkhwyxxxzpulpsnvwqnxyznii-mp3.101594/

*Tom calls TPD over internet shitposts.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


*
https://track3.mixtape.moe/zepbgx.mp4 (dead link)

*Tom gets boners from dogs and wants to fuck them and masturbates them when available*
https://www.reddit.com/r/zoophilia/comments/6sraj5/heres_the_dog_was_giving_me_a_boner_story/
http://archive.md/1FLOG

Tom's Attorney is basically Tom with a Law Degree
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/05/02/joseph-palmisano-attorney-gun-shooting_n_3202358.html
http://archive.md/TTTMe





Spoiler: Current Events



11/3/2019: Tom turned 65.
11/30/2019: Tom got swatted yet again.


A special thank you to @Gook Choy for redoing this OP.


----------



## GS 281 (Mar 31, 2016)

I'd do her, tbh.


----------



## chimpburgers (Mar 31, 2016)

Goddamn. I found this.




He's a fucking reptilian?




Disqus account:
https://disqus.com/by/thomasjaywasserberg/ (http://archive.ph/hosMw)

Look in Google under his real name. You find shit dating back to 2005 here.




MySpace:
https://myspace.com/308856369 (http://archive.md/Qdwa3)

The 2005 page:
http://www.scam.com/showthread.php?6919-This-is-me-Who-are-you (http://archive.md/2YlVC)



> Who is tommywho70x and what is his bag?
> 
> Legal Contact Information:
> Thomas Jay Wasserberg
> ...


He also appears to be part of the Rainbow Family.


----------



## GS 281 (Apr 1, 2016)

Its amazing what you can find about people in their ancient web history now. I would love to see if he has a dating profile on someting like squirt.org


----------



## AJW (May 9, 2016)

Tommy Tooter is a beloved figure in the indie arts and entertainment world and is not delusional at all.


----------



## chimpburgers (May 9, 2016)

AJW said:


> Tommy Tooter is a beloved figure in the indie arts and entertainment world and is not delusional at all.


You joined Friday and your first post is in this thread. Are you a Tommy fan or Tommy himself? Don't be shy.


----------



## AJW (May 9, 2016)

Are those my only two choices?


----------



## chimpburgers (May 9, 2016)

AJW said:


> Are those my only two choices?


Lol. I think you are Tommy. How did you find this thread?


----------



## wheat pasta (May 9, 2016)

> my name is thomas jay wasserberg and use the stage name tommy tooter.* i* *have been shitting in bags, fingering girls,* and sharing news and entertainment media from the indie music and arts festival community online for over 20 years.


What kind of a bio is that?


----------



## VJ 120 (May 9, 2016)

Holy shit, that's the fastest cow finding his own thread time thus far. He must Google himself constantly.


----------



## Cthulu (May 9, 2016)

Bitch I Might Be said:


> Holy shit, that's the fastest cow finding his own thread time thus far. He must Google himself constantly.


No we've had cows find their threads much faster. Hell, it only tool Shaner a week and he's a pants-shitting 'tard.


----------



## AJW (May 9, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> Lol. I think you are Tommy. How did you find this thread?


I'm smart.


----------



## chimpburgers (May 9, 2016)

AJW said:


> I'm smart.


Why do you like to harass others?


----------



## AJW (May 9, 2016)

TOM WILL KILL


----------



## chimpburgers (May 9, 2016)

AJW said:


> TOM WILL KILL


Lol no1curr.


----------



## Zim (May 9, 2016)

AJW said:


> TOM WILL KILL


Tom will probably just type in caps impotently and continue to be part of the Kiwi Kollection of Internet Kuriosities. 

Is this guy the oldest crossdresser here so far?


----------



## AJW (May 9, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> Lol no1curr.




me and my peers are a serious threat to the status quo. the native medicine people foresaw the imperialist colonization of turtle island and they saw that the children of indigenous people would reject the imperialist society , embracing the first nations culture.

we are building sustainable communities all over the world, many of them completely off the grid. that’s what the real things/nwr merger startup is about. with all the real estate and capital equipment in our circles aggregated, there’s at least $10M in assets and I wouldn’t be surprised if it turns out to be $50M when more of Garrick beck’s people jump onboard. fred and I are po’ folk. Garrick is connected to the more affluent hippies. if you really had the kind of dough you brag about, you’d buy 49% interest in the preferred stock for $50K today so I can actually get cracking on putting it together.

I’m going to be summering in center city NV on a couple of acres of land owned by the white buffalo nation, inc, which is one of the groups in Garrick’s crowd, and installing an aquaponics system there. she’s already marketing a free water condensation device that collects about 40 liters a day from the air as long as the relative humidity is over 35%. another friend is connected to people trying to market tesla generator-like devices and I have a friend in Hawaii who is on top of the latest aquaponics technology.

so are your megabux real or fantasy, dude? $50K is less than real brazilianaires drop over a weekend.


----------



## female heavy (May 9, 2016)

Has Tommy ever commented on Stefonknee ? They seem to be kindred spirits.

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/paul-stefonknee-wolscht.15002/ (http://archive.md/hmHjq)


----------



## Cthulu (May 9, 2016)

AJW said:


> me and my peers are a serious threat to the status quo. the native medicine people foresaw the imperialist colonization of turtle island and they saw that the children of indigenous people would reject the imperialist society , embracing the first nations culture.
> 
> we are building sustainable communities all over the world, many of them completely off the grid. that’s what the real things/nwr merger startup is about. with all the real estate and capital equipment in our circles aggregated, there’s at least $10M in assets and I wouldn’t be surprised if it turns out to be $50M when more of Garrick beck’s people jump onboard. fred and I are po’ folk. Garrick is connected to the more affluent hippies. if you really had the kind of dough you brag about, you’d buy 49% interest in the preferred stock for $50K today so I can actually get cracking on putting it together.
> 
> ...


Who's sock are you?


----------



## AJW (May 9, 2016)

I’m Tommie Tooter, the whistle blower from Chicago, now living in Tucson. I’m classically trained from infancy through college and have been playing on the streets, in drum circles and jam bands since graduating in 1978. I was the last person pranked at the last acid test party thrown at the Topanga corral in the spring of 1982 and played on venice beach from 1982 through 1989.

I walked out of my only professional recording gig at Pegasus studio in santa Moscow the next year, because there was no way I was backing up a screaming speed metal freak accompanied by a pre-programmed sound generator with some skinny wanker fiddling the controls. 

I founded the Real Things Artisans Coop – Hippie Haven (dead link) in 1985 with a couple of computer geeks, a promoter/agent and a handful of street players in venice beach and have been a minor player on the fringe of the deadhead-rainbow-Woodstock indie music and arts community ever since. 

we manufacture our own merchandise and produce our own shows. nobody I know is getting rich, but I know a lot of people all over the country who are kicking out a lot of fine music and artworks to really cool crowds of people in wonderful urban and rural venues. 

real things is a member of the New World Rising intentional green community network. i’ll be playing with One Heart Beat to open the Tucson peace and music fair tomorrow. 

I’ve never even heard of such as thing as pay-to-play before. the musicians and vendors get together with a venue owner and put on a show. granted we’re talking about loading up $5,000 worth of gear into a $500 car, driving a hundred or more miles and won’t likely net more than $100 a day. that’s why I sell bright shiny hippie bling. I don’t need to worry about whether I’m going to make any money playing music

this guy is even more old school than me and much more experienced in the advance work and revenue distributions for ticketed shows. meet the white james brown, known to the rainbow family as firedancer.


----------



## chimpburgers (May 9, 2016)

AJW said:


> I’m Tommie Tooter, the whistle blower from Chicago, now living in Tucson. I’m classically trained from infancy through college and have been playing on the streets, in drum circles and jam bands since graduating in 1978. I was the last person pranked at the last acid test party thrown at the Topanga corral in the spring of 1982 and played on venice beach from 1982 through 1989.
> 
> I walked out of my only professional recording gig at Pegasus studio in santa Moscow the next year, because there was no way I was backing up a screaming speed metal freak accompanied by a pre-programmed sound generator with some skinny wanker fiddling the controls.
> 
> ...


Can you take a picture of yourself and write "Hi Kiwi Farms" on it to verify that you are the TRUE and HONEST Tommy Tooter?


----------



## AJW (May 9, 2016)

i just did that


----------



## chimpburgers (May 9, 2016)

AJW said:


> i just did that


I just need a link then.


----------



## AJW (May 9, 2016)

*meatspin*.fr/


----------



## Rudol von Stroheim (May 9, 2016)

I rarely get a headache from reading a lolcow's rambling, but, _*Jesus*_.


----------



## AJW (May 9, 2016)




----------



## Cthulu (May 9, 2016)

AJW said:


> View attachment 1032146


Well hello Tommy. Welcome to the farms.


----------



## AJW (May 9, 2016)

i was just kidding with that photo, here's the real one with me


----------



## Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg (May 9, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> I was looking for gender dysphoria videos and I found this bizarre channel featuring a really old guy who talks a lot about how he's been on HRT for the last 11 months. The more I kept watching these videos, the weirder they got and even the descriptions of the videos tell a story too. Even his ED page hasn't been edited since it was created back in 2013. The first thing I saw when I was checking out this channel was his summary of what this was at the very top.


gosh, i am so flattered!     a new fan!    FYI, cupcake, a good portion of what you've ganked here is pure crap made up by my anti-fan club or my own writing that's been altered to make me look totally insane instead of just the fairly prominent rainbow deadhead woodstock hempster wingnut artist than i am.

my web footprint actually dates from 1985 and i've had a personal web server plugged into the rainbow family networks since 1999 and get trolled by professional spooks.   script kiddies just make me laugh.    you folks may want to keep it cordial with me and help me nail the asshole, AJW , pretending to be me.


> These are just some of the videos you will find on his channel. The first one I'm about to link has him looking at his weirdest. It's a lengthier one but I didn't even know what the hell I was watching at all.


do me a favor please, sweetie?  i'm an intersexed DES baby and prefer female pronouns, ok?   the wierdest one is several hours long that i streamed when i was tripping my brains out on LSD the likes of which you've probably never been anywhere near.


> Mod edit: The videos have been privated. They have likely been saved, but the titles aren't in any archived version.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


child, i have been trolled relentlessly since you were in diapers.  fucktards like you are toys on boards like this and instantly blocked the moment you appear anywhere else.


> I found this blog that goes into some of his crazier musings.
> 
> http://tooterblog.blogspot.com/ (http://archive.md/mKrGJ)
> 
> ...


that's the work of the ambeasts


> Old video from 2013 but Tommy's had a history of libeling and stalking others:


that woman freaked out on me and if you go look at her channel, she totally melted down shortly after.


> Tommy's e-footprint goes as far back as 2007 if you read this post by jimbeam2261. It also confirms that he's about as Anti-Semitic as that screenshot before would indicate.


more fabricated shit.  i am an anti-zionist jew.  big difference.


> Further reading:
> https://encyclopediadramatica.se/Tommy_Tooter (http://archive.ph/mukU5)
> http://www.sportsbookreview.com/forum/nfl-betting/2790338-where-tommy-tooter.html (http://archive.ph/YYs2J)
> http://tooterblog.blogspot.com/2013/08/im-ctomeez0013-on-google.html (http://archive.md/TsqUU)
> ...


----------



## Cthulu (May 9, 2016)

Hey dude. Who are you and welcome to the farms.


----------



## chimpburgers (May 9, 2016)

Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg said:


> gosh, i am so flattered!     a new fan!    FYI, cupcake, a good portion of what you've ganked here is pure crap made up by my anti-fan club or my own writing that's been altered to make me look totally insane instead of just the fairly prominent rainbow deadhead woodstock hempster wingnut artist than i am.
> 
> my web footprint actually dates from 1985 and i've had a personal web server plugged into the rainbow family networks since 1999 and get trolled by professional spooks.   script kiddies just make me laugh.    you folks may want to keep it cordial with me and help me nail the asshole, AJW , pretending to be me.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the Farms. Anti-zionist Jew huh? You follow clowns like Gilad Atzmon and ilk?


----------



## Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg (May 9, 2016)

yawning sneasel said:


> I'd do her, tbh.


i'm flattered.   have you got a vagina?   it's not going to work right unless you do.   i'm a heterosexual tranny.  my guy needs to have a hole big enough to accommodate my oversized clit and nothing bigger than his tongue or pinkie finger is welcome in my pooper either.


----------



## GS 281 (May 9, 2016)

Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg said:


> i'm flattered.   have you got a vagina?   it's not going to work right unless you do.   i'm a heterosexual tranny.  my guy needs to have a hole big enough to accommodate my oversized clit and nothing bigger than his tongue or pinkie finger is welcome in my pooper either.


I like you already.


----------



## Cthulu (May 9, 2016)

Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg said:


> i'm flattered.   have you got a vagina?   it's not going to work right unless you do.   i'm a heterosexual tranny.  my guy needs to have a hole big enough to accommodate my oversized clit and nothing bigger than his tongue or pinkie finger is welcome in my pooper either.


Post a time stamped picture with Hello kiwifarms on you dick to prove it's you.


----------



## Tranhuviya (May 9, 2016)

Do you still compose?


----------



## Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg (May 9, 2016)

Cthulhu said:


> Hey dude. Who are you and welcome to the farms.


thank  you. i'm the one and only tommie jayne tooter, the whistle blower, this "LOLCow" this thread is about and i prefer dudette, if you would, please.   . 

AJW is an impostor from a professional troll gang all full of ubergeeks and retired military  that is based at www.anothermessageboard.com (http://archive.md/6hURi) who have been harassing me for years.   a good portion of what got posted here is their work and not mine and this little stunt could well be the last nail in what they call the LOLsuit i've been threatening them with for years that's almost ready to file.


----------



## Cthulu (May 9, 2016)

Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg said:


> thank  you. i'm the one and only tommie jayne tooter, the whistle blower, this "LOLCow" this thread is about and i prefer dudette, if you would, please.   .
> 
> AJW is an impostor from a professional troll gang all full of ubergeeks and retired military  that is based at www.anothermessageboard.com (http://archive.md/6hURi) who have been harassing me for years.   a good portion of what got posted here is their work and not mine and this little stunt could well be the last nail in what they call the LOLsuit i've been threatening them with for years that's almost ready to file.


Dic pic or GTFO


----------



## Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg (May 9, 2016)

Cthulhu said:


> Post a time stamped picture with Hello kiwifarms on you dick to prove it's you.


i'll be glad to after you deposit $500 in my paypal account, drwhatsthis@hotmail.com  i'll moon you with it for free.


----------



## chimpburgers (May 9, 2016)

Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg said:


> thank  you. i'm the one and only tommie jayne tooter, the whistle blower, this "LOLCow" this thread is about and i prefer dudette, if you would, please.   .
> 
> AJW is an impostor from a professional troll gang all full of ubergeeks and retired military  that is based at www.anothermessageboard.com (http://archive.md/6hURi) who have been harassing me for years.   a good portion of what got posted here is their work and not mine and this little stunt could well be the last nail in what they call the LOLsuit i've been threatening them with for years that's almost ready to file.


Two cows for the price of one? Sweet. I wanna know more about this troll gang.


----------



## Cthulu (May 9, 2016)

Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg said:


> i'll be glad to after you deposit $500 in my paypal account, drwhatsthis@hotmail.com  i'll moon you with it for free.


Just write kiwifarms on your ass and it's a deal.


----------



## BILLY MAYS (May 9, 2016)

Fastest record of cow discovering their thread? 

Just gonna throw this out here to kiwis: don't be too spergy when engaging tommy, it tends to ruin threads.


----------



## Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg (May 9, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> Welcome to the Farms. Anti-zionist Jew huh? You follow clowns like Gilad Atzmon and ilk?


i'm part of a rather large interfaith circle of human rights activists who are supporters of the two states in one solution called the federation of israel and palestine, seeking a secular constitutional republic with at least two states.  my vision has at least five, israel, judea, samaria, gaza and jordan, reunifying palestine under it's british mandate borders and throwing everybody a piece of the pie. 

  gilad is in that circle.  he is a bit over the top and very bitter, but he is an outstanding musician.  i can't come near what he can make a saxophone say and i've been blowing on them 50 years.   do you follow greta berlin and her pals?    i think the best arguments are coming from the peled family, ilan pappe and alison weir.    if you really want an unusual and deep perspective, daniel mabsout is a radical lebanese christian author posting from beirut.  

i was one of the last students of louis binstock, a prominent anti-zionist reform rabbi who was one of the founders of the www.acjna.org , the reform anti-zionist voice, chartered in 1942 to protest the CCAR's endorsement of the jewish army forming in palestine.



Tranhuviya said:


> Do you still compose?


i don't write anything down.  most of what you'll see me playing in my videos are improvisations off the top of my head.



chimpburgers said:


> Two cows for the price of one? Sweet. I wanna know more about this troll gang.


that is something  i think you're going to need to bribe me for.   you have the link anonymous keyboard commando,  follow it and learn.  you need to register to see anything.  

i'm a very special sort of cow, sweetie.  they called me tommy the terrorist at the old AOL around Y2K time.the rainbow family calls me crazy tommy.   don't get too "splergy"  with me and i'm fun and an expert at google foo.   be snarky, transphobic and wave dicks in my face all the time,  you'll bore the crap out of me and i'll just stop replying.



Cthulhu said:


> Dic pic or GTFO


that will cost you money.   ass shot holding a sign is the best i'm offering for free, sweetie.


----------



## BILLY MAYS (May 9, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> View attachment 1032114


So Tommy, was there any truth about your connections to an east European gangboss, or was it just some random troll saying shit?


----------



## Cthulu (May 9, 2016)

Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg said:


> that is something i think you're going to need to bribe me for. you have the link anonymous keyboard commando, follow it and learn. you need to register to see anything.
> 
> i'm a very special sort of cow, sweetie. they called me tommy the terrorist at the old AOL around Y2K time.the rainbow family calls me crazy tommy. don't get too "splergy" with me and i'm fun and an expert at google foo. be snarky, transphobic and wave dicks in my face all the time, you'll bore the crap out of me and i'll just stop replying.


You seem to be under the impression we care and this is your playground. Nither are true. GTFO>


----------



## chimpburgers (May 9, 2016)

Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg said:


> that is something i think you're going to need to bribe me for. you have the link anonymous keyboard commando, follow it and learn. you need to register to see anything.
> 
> i'm a very special sort of cow, sweetie. they called me tommy the terrorist at the old AOL around Y2K time.the rainbow family calls me crazy tommy. don't get too "splergy" with me and i'm fun and an expert at google foo. be snarky, transphobic and wave dicks in my face all the time, you'll bore the crap out of me and i'll just stop replying.


Nah I'm not interested in making transphobic remarks here. I don't even care that you are one. This might be fun.


----------



## Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg (May 9, 2016)

Cthulhu said:


> You seem to be under the impression we care and this is your playground. Nither are true. GTFO>


ok,  bye.   can i block you or do i just have to scroll past you?


----------



## Cthulu (May 9, 2016)

Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg said:


> ok, bye. can i block you or do i just have to scroll past you?


You can scroll past sweet.


----------



## Lackadaisy (May 9, 2016)

I'm loving this.


----------



## Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg (May 9, 2016)

hood LOLCOW said:


> So Tommy, was there any truth about your connections to an east European gangboss, or was it just some random troll saying shit?


that one is pure trash.   watch as this unfolds.    my anti-fan club is a gang of uber geeks most likely in government employ. they are allegedly deep into all sorts of organized crime all over the world,  including importing dope into tucson through the sinaloa cartel with half the TPD and local FBI paid off.   i've been tossed on three psyche petitions trying to report it. the last one was fabricated so badly, the admitting doctor said that if they had just brought me in from the street without a judge's signature, he would have kicked me right out.


----------



## chimpburgers (May 9, 2016)

Now I'm interested in knowing about who exactly is this @AJW guy and if there's any specific name to him. Thank you for being cooperate so far, @WhistleBlower. Great to have you.


----------



## Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg (May 9, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> Nah I'm not interested in making transphobic remarks here. I don't even care that you are one. This might be fun.


you can count on that if you keep it friendly.  keep it friendly enough and i'll introduce you to some of the artists and educators out to save the world, the parents and grandparents of all these SJW's you folks like to ridicule so much.  

i am curious about you though, because on first glance there seemed to be a fair bit of fag bashing going on here.   your appearance and behavior are rather gender ambiguous.   what are your preferred pronouns and how about a quick 411 about this board's purpose?   you all seem real young and video gamers.


----------



## chimpburgers (May 9, 2016)

Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg said:


> you can count on that if you keep it friendly.  keep it friendly enough and i'll introduce you to some of the artists and educators out to save the world, the parents and grandparents of all these SJW's you folks like to ridicule so much.
> 
> i am curious about you though, because on first glance there seemed to be a fair bit of fag bashing going on here.   your appearance and behavior are rather gender ambiguous.   what are your preferred pronouns and how about a quick 411 about this board's purpose?   you all seem real young and video gamers.


To be honest, I'm always changing avatars around here. I usually have a sloth one but I identify as a cisgendered male. The board's purpose is to document the phenomenon as stated below in the "About Us" page. I found you interesting and fascinating enough for a thread and forgot I made this until that troll came in here to bump it.


----------



## Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg (May 9, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> Now I'm interested in knowing about who exactly is this @AJW guy and if there's any specific name to him. Thank you for being cooperate so far, @WhistleBlower. Great to have you.


i had a feeling it was going to play out this way when i first saw the thread.  i'm a talented, loving, kind and generous person according to the AI program at www.en.nametests.com .   @AJW is a mean, nasty, really twisted peckerwood who is one of about a dozen semi-sentient sacks of septic sewage sludge, all of them sado-masochistic sociopathic swindlers who are alleged to be big time global criminals that have been stalking me for years, putting up all that shit you've stumbled on after finding me searching for  GD videos.  

the one i'm reasonably certain is doing the GIF ripping from my IP is one patrick kelly aka the big al keylogger or TBAKL for short.  there are a whole mess more who could have registered under any name.  i would flag all the newbies in the past week if this were my board.


----------



## chimpburgers (May 9, 2016)

Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg said:


> i had a feeling it was going to play out this way when i first saw the thread.  i'm a talented, loving, kind and generous person according to the AI program at www.en.nametests.com .   @AJW is a mean, nasty, really twisted peckerwood who is one of about a dozen semi-sentient sacks of septic sewage sludge, all of them sado-masochistic sociopathic swindlers who are alleged to be big time global criminals that have been stalking me for years, putting up all that shit you've stumbled on after finding me searching for  GD videos.
> 
> the one i'm reasonably certain is doing the GIF ripping from my IP is one patrick kelly aka the big al keylogger or TBAKL for short.  there are a whole mess more who could have registered under any name.  i would flag all the newbies in the past week if this were my board.


So who do you think wrote your ED page? I was also going by that for info.


----------



## Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg (May 9, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> To be honest, I'm always changing avatars around here. I usually have a sloth one but I identify as a cisgendered male. The board's purpose is to document the phenomenon as stated below in the "About Us" page. I found you interesting and fascinating enough for a thread and forgot I made this until that troll came in here to bump it.


do you keep it confined to this board or do you get up in people's faces everywhere like the AMBeasts do?   i saw a thread about somebody who appeared to be complaining about you all trying to get their account shut down at facebook.   an overweight transgender person people were making pretty cruel comments about.


----------



## AJW (May 9, 2016)

Make sure to ask Tommy about his sexual abuse of a minor.


----------



## Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg (May 10, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> So who do you think wrote your ED page? I was also going by that for info.


that would likely have been this character who goes by the handle of soylent green or soyl who is hacking from a government computer on the job for the ministry of information in kerala, india.

https://www.facebook.com/scskjm?fref=ts (dead link)



AJW said:


> Make sure to ask Tommy about his sexual abuse of a minor.


please tell the story as you know it and i'll respond, weasel boy.


----------



## chimpburgers (May 10, 2016)

Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg said:


> do you keep it confined to this board or do you get up in people's faces everywhere like the AMBeasts do? i saw a thread about somebody who appeared to be complaining about you all trying to get their account shut down at facebook. an overweight transgender person people were making pretty cruel comments about.


Well I can tell you that I've never personally reported anyone's Facebook like that and whatever people that I follow that I comment on I care about their behavior and actions first. It does not matter to me if they are gay, straight, or whatever their sexual orientation happens to be. Actually you'll find that there are plenty of users around here who identify as being transgender ed. I can give you some examples if you want.

Edit: Had to get around the word filter there.


----------



## Cthulu (May 10, 2016)

Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg said:


> please tell the story as you know it and i'll respond, weasel boy.


Well. I owe you an apology. I thought you were the troll and @AJW was the real Tommy. Accept my apologies I meant no harm.


----------



## Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg (May 10, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> Well I can tell you that I've never personally reported anyone's Facebook like that and whatever people that I follow that I comment on I care about their behavior and actions first. It does not matter to me if they are gay, straight, or whatever their sexual orientation happens to be. Actually you'll find that there are plenty of users around here who identify as being transgender ed. I can give you some examples if you want.
> 
> Edit: Had to get around the word filter there.


that's ok.   i'm sure they'll introduce themselves when they get wind of your two cows for one score.    i haven't landed in a new scene like this in a long time.  as long as nobody is persistently mean and stupid,  i'm nice person and full of all sorts of useless information.   i could slap ten trolls silly at a time with ten hate threads against me going on the board years ago, but i found myself alienating the people i wanted to reach and only had idiots for friends.   i'm too old for that crap and my reader base gets pissed at  me when i get into it too much with mean,  misinformed mental midgets.


----------



## Cthulu (May 10, 2016)

Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg said:


> that's ok.   i'm sure they'll introduce themselves when they get wind of your two cows for one score.    i haven't landed in a new scene like this in a long time.  as long as nobody is persistently mean and stupid,  i'm nice person and full of all sorts of useless information.   i could slap ten trolls silly at a time with ten hate threads against me going on the board years ago, but i found myself alienating the people i wanted to reach and only had idiots for friends.   i'm too old for that crap and my reader base gets pissed at  me when i get into it too much with mean,  misinformed mental midgets.


We aren't all bad. perhaps you should meet @jenffer a jay.


----------



## Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg (May 10, 2016)

Cthulhu said:


> Well. I owe you an apology. I thought you were the troll and @AJW was the real Tommy. Accept my apologies I meant no harm.


that's really righteous for you to say that.  thank you.


----------



## chimpburgers (May 10, 2016)

Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg said:


> that's ok.   i'm sure they'll introduce themselves when they get wind of your two cows for one score.    i haven't landed in a new scene like this in a long time.  as long as nobody is persistently mean and stupid,  i'm nice person and full of all sorts of useless information.   i could slap ten trolls silly at a time with ten hate threads against me going on the board years ago, but i found myself alienating the people i wanted to reach and only had idiots for friends.   i'm too old for that crap and my reader base gets pissed at  me when i get into it too much with mean,  misinformed mental midgets.


Awesome. Could you tell us about if those specific hate threads are still around? That message board you linked is huge. How did they take interest in you in the first place?


----------



## Bork Laser (May 10, 2016)

When I first read the thread title, I thought it be about a guy who liked farts.

Then I thought it was just a crazy old man tranny.

Now I don't know what the fuck going on here.


----------



## Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg (May 10, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> Awesome. Could you tell us about if those specific hate threads are still around? That message board you linked is huge. How did they take interest in you in the first place?


oh god. i'm sure. counting on it in fact.   there are numerous boards where that has happened, but they've got a section there totally dedicated to me called tooterville.  

"M" is the board owner and "bucket" is the ringleader.   i had  the owner of that board and the ringleader of the gang cold on harassment, defamation and copyright infringement before they pulled this little stunt.  this is like the last nail.    internet impersonation is a felony but i can't get any LEOs to move and i'm suing them for that and the TPD and FBI for discrimination, alleging that they shitcan my complaints because i'm transgender  and therefore am mentally ill, especially since i'm trying to report on organized crime with possible connections to illegal covert government "targeted individual" interdiction operations.



Bork Laser said:


> When I first read the thread title, I thought it be about a guy who liked farts.
> 
> Then I thought it was just a crazy old man tranny.
> 
> Now I don't know what the fuck going on here.


crazy, i am.  one has to be a little crazy now and then to keep from going insane in this sick, deluded society of zombie wage slaves ruled by greedy, warmongering spawn of insane alien space whores.   

i'm not all that old and could probably slap five swinging dicks silly if they tried to rat pack me live and i'm not a tranny like any tranny you're likely to have ever encountered in person before.   i'm intersexed - female brain, male gonads and a body that's somewhere in between.   i'm not getting my junk modified and am heterosexual, seeking either a transgender man or a really butch dyke for a partner.


----------



## chimpburgers (May 10, 2016)

I've decided to change the subtitle of this thread to really focus on these trolls that have been after you for years. You seem like someone I'd want to grab a beer with to be honest. Holy shit. My apologies for doubting you earlier and for the stuff I had at the beginning of the thread before you came here.


----------



## Bork Laser (May 10, 2016)

Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg said:


> i'm intersexed - female brain, male gonads and a body that's somewhere in between. i'm not getting my junk modified and am heterosexual, seeking either a transgender man or a really butch dyke for a partner.


Unfourantely your alot like the tumblr trannies we know. Only you actually admit what you want and what you are instead of just putting on a wig, drawing some lipstick on your face and calling yourself a woman who wants to fuck other women.


----------



## Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg (May 10, 2016)

Bork Laser said:


> Unfourantely your alot like the tumblr trannies we know. Only you actually admit what you want and what you are instead of just putting on a wig, drawing some lipstick on your face and calling yourself a woman who wants to fuck other women.


i was way too female looking when i was younger to pass easily as a straight male until i could grow a beard at about age 20 even though i wasn't allowed to act the least bit female.  i'm a woman with a penis who is hoping some dude with a mangina is going to take me in his arms and fuck the shit out of me.     you don't know any derps at tumblr in wigs and makeup like me.



chimpburgers said:


> I've decided to change the subtitle of this thread to really focus on these trolls that have been after you for years. You seem like someone I'd want to grab a beer with to be honest. Holy shit. My apologies for doubting you earlier and for the stuff I had at the beginning of the thread before you came here.


way cool.  i had a feeling about this crowd.  come in my soap opera, as the stomach churns, as investigators, tear these very sloppy talking turds up from the deep web and i'll give you half of the take on the suit.

i just noticed the new subtitle.   is it too much to ask for you to refer to me with female identifiers? 

    i'm a woman with a penis that happened because of bad medicine given to my mother when she was pregnant.    there are all kinds of trannies who may be all kinds of outlandish you can critique as rudely as you like, but there are thousands of us who were poisoned in the womb and have struggled to adapt to the aberration all our lives in the face of a society out to exterminate us.  as a bit of a church of sub genius fan, how about a little slack on the gender here?


----------



## chimpburgers (May 10, 2016)

Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg said:


> i just noticed the new subtitle. is it too much to ask for you to refer to me with female identifiers?
> 
> i'm a woman with a penis that happened because of bad medicine given to my mother when she was pregnant. there are all kinds of trannies who may be all kinds of outlandish you can critique as rudely as you like, but there are thousands of us who were poisoned in the womb and have struggled to adapt to the aberration all our lives in the face of a society out to exterminate us. as a bit of a church of sub genius fan, how about a little slack on the gender here?


Done.


----------



## Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg (May 10, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> Done.


i'm liking you more and more.   you seem to be the kind of guy who would qualify for pity head if he wanted it.    my professional rates are very high and nobody has ever agreed to it and only a few of my closest cis gender friends have ever been offered.   none of them have ever taken me up on it either, so these are virgin lips as far as penises go.


----------



## MysteriousStranger (May 10, 2016)

Do you have any pictures of yourself young? Just curious. I would say you don't look that effeminate now, but age is a pig.

Not a dig. I reckon I'm about your age. Trying to work out if you're an acid casualty or something more interesting.


----------



## Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg (May 10, 2016)

greetings, kiwi farmers

i am definitely a prize eccentric transgender you tuber for you, as i'm a genuine 60's hippie with long standing connections to other more prominent old hippies, bringing you my anti-fan club,  who are professional trolls in a huge network of criminal trolls.   you have all heard of cash baiting (419 scams) and credit card phishing?   these fellows will hit a board like this and gank the mailing list, then send out some scam letter to everybody on  it.  i've seen spreadsheets with hundreds of "mugus"  on them with hundreds of thousands monthly coming in from them.      

@chimpburgers asked me how i came to meet them.   i had been getting chased off boards all over the web since january of 1999 and in 2010,  got pushed from www.thoughts.com to www.sociallyuncensored.eu to www.juot.net and  addy claure aka "max power" and michael carter aka "mike rotchburn"   now "M" and "Mike&R",  enticed me to come post at www.anothermessageboard.com in april 2011, promising me some shelter from the really rude, off the wall shit people would do to try and piss me off and derail my threads.     there are several more sites for you to look at, like www.theranter.com, www.419eater.com , www.cronktimes.com  and a few more i'll need to look up.  

basically there are two kinds of serious trolls i've encountered; ones who are being paid to do it and sociopaths who do it for the thrill of getting nasty to people where they can piss them off safe from getting stomped for it.   these boards are a combination of both and the ringleader , tom medara aka "bucket" is a retired air force intelligence officer working for a defense contractor.

when that turned out to be so much bullshit from mike and addy, i decided to dig in and fight it only there and keep to the high road every where else.  so here i am because @chimpburgers was looking for gender dysphoria videos and then got sucked in by all the crap the trolls have put out there about me. 







happy day

peace

tommie jayne 


ps: about the lower case typing:  i tend to fat finger the enter key when i'm reaching for the shift with my pinkie, which is really annoying in an active writing window that has a whole mess of text in it that you're trying to proofread and it uploads before you're ready.  so i just type in lower case to avoid that.


----------



## GS 281 (May 10, 2016)

Tell us all about Big Al.


----------



## chimpburgers (May 10, 2016)

Great thread and not bad. One suggestion I'd make is make it clear in the title that you'd want this thread title be focused on 419 scammers and the ilk who lurk those message boards you mentioned. I was told that some of these boards try to troll the scammers into doing really dumb things.


----------



## Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg (May 10, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> Great thread and not bad. One suggestion I'd make is make it clear in the title that you'd want this thread title be focused on 419 scammers and the ilk who lurk those message boards you mentioned. I was told that some of these boards try to troll the scammers into doing really dumb things.


i'll work something into the sub title to make sure that's clear.   there is a lot of what they call scam baiting on the cash baiters, but there is some very ugly shit underneath all of it that connects to extremist white supremacist groups involved in heavy crime like drug distribution and sex slaving.  i first encountered that at www.scam.com in about 2005 or 6 and that's what got me permabanned from there.   i was permabanned from www.usmessageboard.com when the peasants were occupying downtown bangkok and i exposed a CIA guy posting from there.

i've been leaving a spoor on the web since the winter of 1985 and a solid paper trail from personal web servers since january 1999.  i don't remember my user name at aol,  but i have found some of my older pieces by title.  i've used a lot of handles over the years but mostly, my  actual name, tommy tooter, whistle blower, happy medium and my current thoughts blog should be www.tjtooter.thoughts.com , but i've only been at facebook and google + this year other than AMB.



yawning sneasel said:


> Tell us all about Big Al.


lol.   you first or ask me specific questions.  start with miyuki , chandra and AFI.



MysteriousStranger said:


> Do you have any pictures of yourself young? Just curious. I would say you don't look that effeminate now, but age is a pig.
> 
> Not a dig. I reckon I'm about your age. Trying to work out if you're an acid casualty or something more interesting.



much more.   go google intersexed DES baby and north american two spirit people.  you should find my high school and college graduation pictures easily.  1973  niles township east  and 1978 utampa.    i wasn't allowed  to express the least bit effeminate by my family, but my body was so girly, gym locker room was a nightmare.  i escaped an attempted gang rape when i was 16 by realizing what was happening before i was too drunk to crawl out the door .

as for not looking so effeminate now, but i really haven't been trying very hard. i've had a rough time since last summer.  sometimes it's a chore to stay shaved every day.     i'll girly up a little for y'all so the fappers can have their fun. 

i avoided LSD when it hit in the mid 60's and never did it until the set and setting were totally right in the spring of 1982, but i'm not in the mood to relate that now.   

my adrenalin metabolism is somewhat dysfunctional due to the hormone clash between my brain and my balls and i have numerous physical and psychiatric symptoms that result from that.   lots of allergies, anxiety, panic attacks, tourette's like outbursts of rage and there have been a few full blown all the way hypermanic episodes over the years.    

i had to fight off the psychiatric establishment from the time i was 8 until i was 56 , when i  filled them in about the gender dysphoria. i'm probably in somebody's dissertation for ODD somewhere.   the shrinks examined me, agreed with my self diagnosis and referred me to the local gender clinic. make a long story short, there were hurdles in austin and the cost of living was too high. i landed in tucson because of the gem and mineral shows, hooked it up, started living authentically (as my true gender, in female mode, out loud, full time, etc. ) on april fool's day 2014 and started 2 mg of estradiol and 50 mg of sprironolactone, a low dose, on april 29, 2015.  

meditation, marijuana,  music and masturbation were enough to deal with the psyche issues as long as the drama level didn't exceed my patience and tolerance and since being on the hormones for the past year, i've enjoyed a mental clarity like i've never had and they're starting to repair the testosterone damage to my girly parts, moving the fat from my belly to my butt and boobs.


----------



## AJW (May 10, 2016)

One of the times Tommy boasted about the sexual abuse of a minor:


----------



## Bork Laser (May 10, 2016)

This is Peter Coffin all over again. I don't know what the fuck to believe anymore.


----------



## chimpburgers (May 10, 2016)

@WhistleBlower It's of upmost importance that you show @Clown Doll, an admin of this website, some solid verification that you are who you are. I believe you but Clown is looking for a picture with a placard with his forum name on it or anything like that. Whatever works for you. You will get a nice verified tag once you do that and people won't confuse you with the troll anymore.


----------



## Bork Laser (May 10, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> @WhistleBlower It's of upmost importance that you show @Clown Doll, an admin of this website, some solid verification that you are who you are. I believe you but Clown is looking for a picture with a placard with his forum name on it or anything like that. Whatever works for you. You will get a nice verified tag once you do that and people won't confuse you with the troll anymore.



Does this count for him?


----------



## chimpburgers (May 10, 2016)

Bork Laser said:


> Does this count for him?


Yes that will count too. I'll show it to Clown.


----------



## Bork Laser (May 10, 2016)

This is also the video before the one I posted. Some sperg calls him at first and then he gets into this thread reading parts of it.


----------



## Rudol von Stroheim (May 10, 2016)

I haven't felt this confused since I last sat through a David Lynch movie.


----------



## Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg (May 10, 2016)

AJW said:


> One of the times Tommy boasted about the sexual abuse of a minor:
> lol. be honest, weasel boy,   that is the only time i bragged of any sexual contact with a minor and most rational people dismiss it as inconsequential, consensual and the girl was hardly a minor in any aspect other than chronological age.
> 
> this occurred in 1982 and there were some minor fictional embellishments here.  i was in a state i call zooming and i got on a roll at the keyboard.   the scene went: i entered, the ladies rolled apart, invited me in and the older woman broke it up within minutes because i was paying too much attention to the younger one.   it never went past hugging  , kissing and rubbing.  there was no oral sex or even significant digital penetration.  anybody trying to make this incident into anything more than that is a liar.
> ...


lol.



chimpburgers said:


> @WhistleBlower It's of upmost importance that you show @Clown Doll, an admin of this website, some solid verification that you are who you are. I believe you but Clown is looking for a picture with a placard with his forum name on it or anything like that. Whatever works for you. You will get a nice verified tag once you do that and people won't confuse you with the troll anymore.


tell him to look at my profile.   i did that as soon as i signed up.


----------



## chimpburgers (May 10, 2016)

WhistleBlower said:


> tell him to look at my profile.   i did that as soon as i signed up.


I will let him know then. Thanks.


----------



## Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg (May 10, 2016)

desertfoxgoggles said:


> I haven't felt this confused since I last sat through a David Lynch movie.


i'm the real tommie jayne .   start there and it unravels pretty easily.   i'm a surviving wingnut from the 60's and there are a lot of imposters.     i'm pretty nuts, but i'm not that hard to follow.   just think that you're looking at a gender bent comic like lenny bruce or robin williams.  

i'm pretty bigender, but my male persona is an extremely unpleasant character, so if you want me to be nice ,   it's best to use female identifiers.   nobody calls me tom or persists in misgendering me unless they're trying to piss me off.


----------



## Roast Chicken (May 10, 2016)

This guy is clearly unwell mentally and I feel sorry for- *reads bit about Jews* Nevermind.


----------



## Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg (May 10, 2016)

Bork Laser said:


> Does this count for him?


the way it works with the gender specific identifiers and me is that i'm bigender, but tom is extremely unpleasant and as the infantile imbeciles like to point out, "tom will kill" to escape some aggressive asshole(s) attacking me if given no other option, so i really don't like to have to deal with people relating to me as a male.    tommie is a sweetheart and thomasa is brilliant.   tom is an asshole  the AMBeast loves to taunt because when he blows, his tirades are hysterical.    only people trying to piss me off call me tom or persistently misgender me.


----------



## Max Power (May 10, 2016)

Ubiquitous said:


> *This guy is clearly unwell mentally* and I feel sorry for- *reads bit about Jews* Nevermind.



Yup, but it's difficult to feel sorry for someone when they call your house, your job and threaten your children. :-/



AJW said:


> One of the times Tommy boasted about the sexual abuse of a minor:



Hey AJW! Funny seeing you here!!!!!!


----------



## Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg (May 10, 2016)

Ubiquitous said:


> This guy is clearly unwell mentally and I feel sorry for- *reads bit about Jews* Nevermind.


are you referring to me there or the knob that chased me in here?   i'm quite crazy, but that's just to keep from going insane.  i suspect your frame of reference is that of a privileged and poorly educated child who has been raised on junk food and educated with lies.  



> *“What we call ‘normal’ is a product of repression, denial, splitting, projection, introjection and other forms of destructive action on experience. It is radically estranged from the structure of being. The more one sees this, the more senseless it is to continue with generalized descriptions of supposedly specifically schizoid, schizophrenic, hysterical ‘mechanisms.’ There are forms of alienation that are relatively strange to statistically ‘normal’ forms of alienation. The ‘normally’ alienated person, by reason of the fact that he acts more or less like everyone else, is taken to be sane. Other forms of alienation that are out of step with the prevailing state of alienation are those that are labeled by the ‘formal’ majority as bad or mad.”*





Max Power said:


> Yup, but it's difficult to feel sorry for someone when they call your house, your job and threaten your children. :-/


woo hoo!  addy claure himself.   this is going to be rich.      beware though, the way these ass clowns play, anybody could be logged into the d00l's account.


----------



## Max Power (May 10, 2016)

Gullible hobo is not gullible.


----------



## chimpburgers (May 10, 2016)

Max Power said:


> Hey AJW! Funny seeing you here!!!!!!


Who are you exactly? You joined a couple of days ago.


----------



## Max Power (May 10, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> Who are you exactly? You joined a couple of days ago.



Kevin Hoffman.


----------



## Roast Chicken (May 10, 2016)

WhistleBlower said:


> are you referring to me there or the knob that chased me in here?   i'm quite crazy, but that's just to keep from going insane.  i suspect your frame of reference is that of a privileged and poorly educated child who has been raised on junk food and educated with lies.



You're not crazy, you have untreated mental problems. You think me and everybody else are the dumb sheep who ostracise and ridicule you because you're an unrecognized genius and not because you're a stubborn, delusional bigot. 

But don't worry, you'll be lavished with all the attention you want here.


----------



## Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg (May 10, 2016)

Max Power said:


> Kevin Hoffman.


fat chance of that.  kevin hoffman is a fictional character until you show acceptable proof that he isn't.   you are one or more of the following: 

addy claure aka max power, m
tom medara aka bucket
patrick kelly aka the big al keylogger, tbakl
michael carter aka mike rotchburn, mike&r
jimmy webster aka DrHughGRection
michael osborne  aka nomad
lulu perkins aka lulu
lisa pardo aka HHRLisa    
or any number of the other AMBeasts i haven't attached names to.  

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100009118198109&fref=ts


----------



## Max Power (May 10, 2016)

An outdated list of Tommy's threats and other defamations: http://amb.la/showpost.php?p=540151&postcount=7


----------



## Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg (May 10, 2016)

Ubiquitous said:


> You're not crazy, you have untreated mental problems. You think me and everybody else are the dumb sheep who ostracise and ridicule you because you're an unrecognized genius and not because you're a stubborn, delusional bigot.
> 
> But don't worry, you'll be lavished with all the attention you want here.


you're mistaken. i'm a recognized genius in a small circle of unrecognized geniuses.  we are the woodstock notion in motion, the people who entertain you and sell you your dope and trinkets at festivals.  i only get ostracized by assholes.  

 i have a medical condition with associated psychiatric symptoms that i am in treatment for.  you're simply a full of shit vidiot,  entirely incompetent to make any psychiatric evaluations of me sitting in the safety of your mommy's basement blowing ass smoke in denial of your own self loathing and behavioral aberrations.      i assure you any attention you lavish on me in the future of this nature is going to be laughed off if i read it at all.



Max Power said:


> Gullible hobo is not gullible.


arrogant ubergeek troll isn't self deluded about his target's social milieu and gullibility.


----------



## Max Power (May 10, 2016)

WhistleBlower said:


> arrogant ubergeek troll isn't self deluded about his target's social milieu and gullibility.



You're convinced I'm Max at AMB?


----------



## Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg (May 10, 2016)

Max Power said:


> You're convinced I'm Max at AMB?


fuck no.  are you willing to go make a sign right now saying that you are and post it here?


----------



## GS 281 (May 10, 2016)

WhistleBlower said:


> lol. you first or ask me specific questions. start with miyuki , chandra and AFI.


I am unclear about what is currently going on with this guy. I saw he was involved with those 419 counter pranks on his ED page, but I was ondering if he is still active. He is pretty prolific.

https://encyclopediadramatica.se/Big_Al


----------



## Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg (May 10, 2016)

yawning sneasel said:


> I am unclear about what is currently going on with this guy. I saw he was involved with those 419 counter pranks on his ED page, but I was ondering if he is still active. He is pretty prolific.
> 
> https://encyclopediadramatica.se/Big_Al


the ED page is mostly horseshit generated by this group that has been harassing me all these years.  i'm just a fruitcake old intersexed hippie artist.    what you see is what you get.   but only if you get it from me.  anywhere else, it's been tainted by troll's fiction.


----------



## Fishhead (May 10, 2016)

Hello.  My name is Fishhead. I am a student of the Tommy Tooter phenomenon.  I can tell you all you ever wanted to know about him.  He doesn't know it, but I'm the best friend he has on the internets.


----------



## Cthulu (May 10, 2016)

Fishhead said:


> Hello.  My name is Fishhead. I am a student of the Tommy Tooter phenomenon.  I can tell you all you ever wanted to know about him.  He doesn't know it, but I'm the best friend he has on the internets.


Hello and welcome to the farms. What can you tell us?


----------



## GS 281 (May 10, 2016)

Fishhead said:


> Hello.  My name is Fishhead. I am a student of the Tommy Tooter phenomenon.  I can tell you all you ever wanted to know about him.  He doesn't know it, but I'm the best friend he has on the internets.


Could you tell us more about yourself? Extraordinary claims require evidence, especially in a place where people will ruse. So how do you know Tommy? You don't have to give the names you've used in the past but it would help.


----------



## Fishhead (May 10, 2016)

I know Tommy from the internet.  I am here to enlighten you fine people about the world of TT.


----------



## GS 281 (May 10, 2016)

Fishhead said:


> I know Tommy from the internet.  I am here to enlighten you fine people about the world of TT.


Okay, well let us know when you get verified. Until then, just think up what you have to say.


----------



## Fishhead (May 10, 2016)

yawning sneasel said:


> Okay, well let us know when you get verified. Until then, just think up what you have to say.


What is this verification you speak of?


----------



## GS 281 (May 10, 2016)

Fishhead said:


> What is this verification you speak of?


People who are the topic of threads or who claim to have information on those who are the topic of threads have to be verified as being the person who is the topic of a thread or being someone who has information. its nothing big, you just have to post a messsage on social media saying something like "hi kiwi farms" or something of that nature to prove that you are who you say you are. You don't need to drop your real name or anything like that, its just a precaution against fake information and people rusing us. You just post it then pass the link to an administrator (@Flowers For Sonichu or @Clown Doll, [I would suggest sending to both so that it could get procesed faster]) . Then you can take it down.


----------



## Fishhead (May 10, 2016)

So what does all that do for me?  I don't really give a fuck if you believe anything I say.  I just came here for the porn.


----------



## Dork Of Ages (May 10, 2016)

Hey @WhistleBlower, is it true that you think that the AMB people have ties with the government or are they just claiming you said that?

Also, how is your current living situation? Do you have any caretakers or do you live alone and unassisted?

Anyway, thanks for joining the forums. This could be interesting.


----------



## Fishhead (May 10, 2016)

He lives all by himself in a shithole apartment in Tucson.  He routinely posts his address.  It used to be 54 Euclid, if I recall, but he moved to an end unit a while ago.  You can still do a street view of the building and see what a shithole it is.  The place is filthy, as you can see from his videos.  Filthy as in actual filth and overflowing trash.  Classic sign of schizophrenia.    At one point a few years ago, he admitted that he collects disability based on a diagnosis of schizo-effective disorder and some sort of bi-polar condition.  He insists it's a false diagnosis and his condition is based on his self-diagnosed transgender disorder. He still gladly collects the disability cash every month while vehemently denying any mental illness.  It's quite a study to watch him manage to argue to mutually exclusive concepts at once.


----------



## Bork Laser (May 10, 2016)

I may have to cross post this in the AMB thread but I checked out their forums. They aren't as austitic as I thought, though some parts do seem closed off from me, and even welcomed me pretty nicely. They linked me content Tommy has provided to them over the years. It took awhile but I found alot of the noteworthy stuff.

Tommy himself seems pretty violent and won't hesitate to threaten people with physical and legal threats.

He should be happy its online words!

Unless your here to fuck me, don't come near me

I hope you have transgender kids and they kill themselves

My hacker army is gonna kill you when you stop for roadside butt sex

My tranny friends are gonna kill you

Fight me irl faggot

MY ARMY COME DOWN ON YOU LIKE A SWORD OF JUSTICE

You come down here to Tuscon and say that to my face boy

Tommy, of course, believes his insane conspiracy theories. As a self hating Jew, he believes his kind are behind all the worlds problems. He also believes he is raising an army to topple the government.

ISIS are JEWS

I'm collecting disability to overthrow the government providing it to me

Tommy also hates his own family enough, he is willing to trollshield behind them. The mods on AMB obviously edited the emails out

Dox my mom

Infact dox my family

Tommy will literally kick fucking puppies

He also likes little girls, believing as long as their teens its fine. He doesn't believe in statutory rape.

Its ok to fondle a teenage girl

I'd fuck a 13 year old girl if it was legal

Lastly he threatened to sue me and expose ALL of kiwi farms to the transgendered global community

ONE WORD. PUNITIVE DAMAGES

I'll be looking through the rest of the content these AMB guys gave me just to see if there is anything else I missed.


----------



## MysteriousStranger (May 11, 2016)

Bork Laser said:


> the tranny global community



The what now?


----------



## chimpburgers (May 11, 2016)

Bork Laser said:


> I may have to cross post this in the AMB thread but I checked out their forums. They aren't as austitic as I thought, though some parts do seem closed off from me, and even welcomed me pretty nicely. They linked me content Tommy has provided to them over the years. It took awhile but I found alot of the noteworthy stuff.
> 
> Tommy himself seems pretty violent and won't hesitate to threaten people with physical and legal threats.
> 
> ...


Ah, great work Bork! That's a lot of stuff for me to go through. I'm curious to know if they have those views now.


----------



## Bork Laser (May 11, 2016)

MysteriousStranger said:


> The what now?


Basically  tumblr and twitter


----------



## Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg (May 11, 2016)

Bork Laser said:


> I may have to cross post this in the AMB thread but I checked out their forums. They aren't as austitic as I thought, though some parts do seem closed off from me, and even welcomed me pretty nicely. They linked me content Tommy has provided to them over the years. It took awhile but I found alot of the noteworthy stuff.
> 
> Tommy himself seems pretty violent and won't hesitate to threaten people with physical and legal threats.
> 
> ...


congratulations, bork laser.  you are now disseminating libelous fiction about me in public.    welcome to the defendant's list in the LOLsuit.   since you see me as a mentally ill cis male, i will not be wasting my time to respond to your misinformed ramblings.   see you in court, dolt.  



chimpburgers said:


> Ah, great work Bork! That's a lot of stuff for me to go through. I'm curious to know if they have those views now.


be aware that little of what is being given to you has not been adulterated and that if the mainstream response of the kiwi farms is embracing their fabricated nonsense, this lolcow won't be participating in any way other than to mark actionable threads for later.



MysteriousStranger said:


> The what now?


https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1692276154377275


----------



## José Mourinho (May 11, 2016)

WhistleBlower said:


> congratulations, bork laser.  you are now disseminating libelous fiction about me in public.    welcome to the defendant's list in the LOLsuit.   since you see me as a mentally ill cis male, i will not be wasting my time to respond to your misinformed ramblings.   see you in court, dolt.


lol good luck


----------



## chimpburgers (May 11, 2016)

WhistleBlower said:


> be aware that little of what is being given to you has not been adulterated and that if the mainstream response of the kiwi farms is embracing their fabricated nonsense, this lolcow won't be participating in any way other than to mark actionable threads for later.


If it's not true, all you gotta do is prove that it's not true. I'm just the spectator here.


----------



## Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg (May 11, 2016)

for the record:   i was exposed to DES in utero.  i have a diagnosis of gender dysphoria and am in treatment for that, not any mental illness, though GD is known to have psychiatric symptoms associated like chronic depression and anxiety coupled with a potential for tourette's like outbursts of rage. you do not want to troll me in person.  tom is extremely dangerous.  

the treatment team consists of a primary , endocrinologist and psychotherapist.   the medication is estradiol and spironolactone supplemented with weed as needed for a mood stabilizer and anti-psychotic.   i'm not going to have hissy fits with people who insist on misgendering me.  if they insist on calling me tom, then tom they will get.  tom is vicious and will say things that get stupid people totally insane with murderous rage.  just ask lisa pardo, aka HHRLisa for an example.  there was one guy at joe dibiasi aka BirdOPrey5 's site , www.juot.net who picked a fight and freaked when i told him i'd sell his wife and infant daughters to cannibal bikers and make him watch them both get raped and eaten before he was killed and eaten.   joe had to ban him months after i got banned because he wouldn't shut up about it.   

there is a very real tort building against addy claure aka max power,  tom medara aka bucket and the FBI and TPD for refusing to investigate.   as it stands with kiwi farms, it appears that @chimpburger discovered me searching for gender dysphoria videos, made a thread that nobody responded to until the AMBeast AJW showed up and here we are.   i am in contact with several admins privately,  am currently satisfied with the site's goals regarding me and am willing to participate - to a point.  i won't be arguing with transphobic anonymous chickenshit voyeurs like bork laser and anybody willfully endorsing libelous media obtained from AMBeasts will be named in the defendant list when the LOLsuit finally comes down.


----------



## AJW (May 11, 2016)

TOM WILL KILL


----------



## Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg (May 11, 2016)

Dork Of Ages said:


> Hey @WhistleBlower, is it true that you think that the AMB people have ties with the government or are they just claiming you said that?
> 
> Also, how is your current living situation? Do you have any caretakers or do you live alone and unassisted?
> 
> Anyway, thanks for joining the forums. This could be interesting.


this crew has persistently worked all over the web to interdict my web presence with adulterated media and trying to gaslight me with the kind of gang troll they are starting to pull here.   tom medara aka the bucketeer at the currently unavailable www.theranter.com , is almost certainly AMB's bucket. he is an air force academy graduate who flew a middle east intel desk.   he was harassing me during office hours from his desk at general dynamics in the omaha area and when i complained to them about it, he was terminated, but they wouldn't say why.  he immediately reappeared working for a smaller contractor. 

there is some very deep sociopathy at play in this group if they are not being paid by somebody to harass me. 

i live alone at the moment and my environment often gets way too messy, but nothing considered pathological.  there was a mobile crisis team here a while back who reported it as unkempt, with art projects everywhere, but not terribly unsanitary.  i do keep up with the organic trash because it generates flies real fast here, but a lot of non-perishable rubbish gets to accumulating sometimes.



chimpburgers said:


> If it's not true, all you gotta do is prove that it's not true. I'm just the spectator here.


sorry, but that's not the way the law works.   they need to prove that it is true.  believe what you like from what they post, man.  i'm not going to be saying much to their bullshit.     i'm going to only say this once.   there was a single, completely harmless and consensual encounter with a minor female 35 years ago.   nothing remotely similar has happened since and i have been abstaining completely for a very long time in prayer for healing of the error caused by DES.   outrageous accusations such as eating cats and pleasuring my asshole with a yam should really be accompanied by some hard evidence, don't you think ?   i certainly am not going to validate such shit with any kind of a response at all.



Alan Pardew said:


> lol good luck


thank you.   like i said, a little while ago, i'm satisfied that the site and most of the people's intentions on it are benign and i'm willing to play along for now.  i'm feeling like you folks are going to be able to turn out the evidence of these people's criminal activities that will be strong enough for me to force an investigation to opened with a motion to the judge.   anybody who wants to embrace the AMB narrative does so at their own risk.  i'll mostly be ignoring their comments.



AJW said:


> TOM WILL KILL


please don't quote me out of context.   tom will kill to escape from attackers if needs be.


----------



## autism420 (May 11, 2016)

WhistleBlower said:


> tom will kill


----------



## AJW (May 11, 2016)

WhistleBlower said:


> this crew has persistently worked all over the web to interdict my web presence with adulterated media and trying to gaslight me with the kind of gang troll they are starting to pull here.


You invited people here. 

_"bring it to the kiwi farms or save it for the courtroom. stop wasting my time with your bullshit baiting, gaslighter."
_
Why make an invitation and then cry about it?


----------



## Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg (May 11, 2016)

lol. who's crying? i'm stating facts.  lots of places you sado-masochistic swindlers get in my shit where i haven't invited you .    these people found me on their own and then stumbled on y'all's bullshit about me.  bring it boys and girls.   i think these people are intelligent enough to see you for what you are and to see me for what i am.   give me a much better environment to deal with your shit than AMB, that's for sure.


----------



## MysteriousStranger (May 11, 2016)

WhistleBlower said:


> ...if the mainstream response of the kiwi farms is embracing their fabricated nonsense, this lolcow won't be participating in any way...



The beauty of the lolcow is that it need not participate to contribute.


----------



## Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg (May 11, 2016)

MysteriousStranger said:


> The beauty of the lolcow is that it need not participate to contribute.


this lolcow will not be providing any vicarious thrills to infantile imbeciles by getting angry at their aggression and misinformed mumblings.


----------



## autism420 (May 11, 2016)

WhistleBlower said:


> this lolcow will not be providing any vicarious thrills to infantile imbeciles by getting angry at their aggression and misinformed mumblings.


then you aren't a lolcow


----------



## Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg (May 11, 2016)

autism420 said:


> then you aren't a lolcow


sorry to disappoint your chickenshit anonymous voyeuristic butt, bubbeleh.    i'm more than happy to provide entertainment, but not to idiots who are going to try and taunt me with transphobic nonsense.


----------



## AnOminous (May 11, 2016)

WhistleBlower said:


> sorry to disappoint your chickenshit anonymous voyeuristic butt, bubbeleh.    i'm more than happy to provide entertainment, but not to idiots who are going to try and taunt me with transphobic nonsense.



Great jerb at the whole not being mad thing.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg (May 11, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> Great jerb at the whole not being mad thing.  Keep up the good work.


it's counter productive and just gives them what they're looking for.   i'm afraid your jargon is unfamiliar.     would you be kind enough  to define "jerb"  and "sperg" ?



Fishhead said:


> I know Tommy from the internet.  I am here to enlighten you fine people about the world of TT.


lol. you're here to show these people what an obsessed, misguided and dishonest twat you are.


----------



## autism420 (May 11, 2016)

WhistleBlower said:


> sorry to disappoint your chickenshit anonymous voyeuristic butt, bubbeleh.    i'm more than happy to provide entertainment, but not to idiots who are going to try and taunt me with transphobic nonsense.


ok you pedophile dipshit retard fake-tranny faggot


----------



## Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg (May 11, 2016)

autism420 said:


> ok you pedophile dipshit exceptional individual fake-tranny faggot


ok, bye, autistic imbecile.  congratulations for being the first kiwi farmer to be put on ignore.   good work!


----------



## autism420 (May 11, 2016)

WhistleBlower said:


> ok, bye, autistic imbecile.  congratulations for being the first kiwi farmer to be put on ignore.   good work!


@Null pls disable this fake-tranny's ability to block thx


----------



## MysteriousStranger (May 11, 2016)

WhistleBlower said:


> I'm afraid your jargon is unfamiliar.     would you be kind enough  to define "jerb"  and "sperg" ?



You can grok all the groovy lingo at urban dictionary. But don't ever do a Google Images search on an unfamiliar term you saw the internet.

You're welcome.


----------



## AnOminous (May 11, 2016)

WhistleBlower said:


> it's counter productive and just gives them what they're looking for.   i'm afraid your jargon is unfamiliar.     would you be kind enough  to define "jerb"  and "sperg" ?


----------



## Bork Laser (May 11, 2016)

You could have been kiwi farms crazy tranny grandpa mascot. But you just had to finger those two underage girls and be ok with fucking 13 year olds


----------



## Fishhead (May 11, 2016)

WhistleBlower said:


> ok, bye, autistic imbecile.  congratulations for being the first kiwi farmer to be put on ignore.   good work!


Tommy wields the ignore button as a sort of feckless weapon.  He puts people on ignore but then his inner attention whore overrides and he's back to reading everything he can about himself in no time.  It's his sad attempt to exert some level of control in an medium where all he can really do is rage at the world, repeat his carefully developed narrative, and play the victim.


----------



## chimpburgers (May 11, 2016)

Fishhead said:


> Tommy wields the ignore button as a sort of feckless weapon.  He puts people on ignore but then his inner attention whore overrides and he's back to reading everything he can about himself in no time.  It's his sad attempt to exert some level of control in an medium where all he can really do is rage at the world, repeat his carefully developed narrative, and play the victim.


I'm not surprised. You've been a great help to this thread so far. It was hard to tell whether a lot of the newbies here were really the spergy trolls or people with real info.


----------



## Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg (May 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> I'm not surprised. You've been a great help to this thread so far. It was hard to tell whether a lot of the newbies here were really the spergy trolls or people with real info.



all of the AMBeasts are spergy trolls and none of them are honest.   this one is behaving like michael carter.   i started a conversation with you and two other admins this morning about this that none of you have responded to , but you are going to ultimately need to choose to embrace their narrative or mine.  i am nothing more or less than an eccentric old hippie radical rebel artist, well known to the underground who shares news and entertainment media from the indie music and arts community into the web.  

the reason that i'm constantly taking people  off ignore at AMB is that there are very few of them and things will come up, like this, where i want to see what everybody is saying, so i clear my ignore list.  on boards with larger populations, i don't do that. once you're gone, you're gone.


----------



## chimpburgers (May 11, 2016)

WhistleBlower said:


> all of the AMBeasts are spergy trolls and none of them are honest.   this one is behaving like michael carter.   i started a conversation with you and two other admins this morning about this that none of you have responded to , but you are going to ultimately need to choose to embrace their narrative or mine.  i am nothing more or less than an eccentric old hippie radical rebel artist, well known to the underground who shares news and entertainment media from the indie music and arts community into the web.
> 
> the reason that i'm constantly taking people  off ignore at AMB is that there are very few of them and things will come up, like this, where i want to see what everybody is saying, so i clear my ignore list.  on boards with larger populations, i don't do that. once you're gone, you're gone.


I did get your message but was still thinking of a response to it.


----------



## Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg (May 11, 2016)

Fishhead said:


> Tommy wields the ignore button as a sort of feckless weapon.  He puts people on ignore but then his inner attention whore overrides and he's back to reading everything he can about himself in no time.  It's his sad attempt to exert some level of control in an medium where all he can really do is rage at the world, repeat his carefully developed narrative, and play the victim.


oh lol, if that isn't the most deluded thing you've said about me.   is this mike or addy's redundant rhetoric?   i read very little.  many threads never get opened.   you are so mistaken about how much time i spend in that cesspool it's pitiful.  i'm rarely there for more than a few minutes at a time and if i didn't leave a comment or rep in the thread, you can be sure that i never looked at it.



chimpburgers said:


> I did get your message but was still thinking of a response to it.


that's cool. discuss it with each other first even.  i can bring a lot of interesting people in here if i'm happy with the treatment from the management.


----------



## Fishhead (May 11, 2016)

WhistleBlower said:


> oh lol, if that isn't the most deluded thing you've said about me.   is this mike or addy's redundant rhetoric?   i read very little.  many threads never get opened.   you are so mistaken about how much time i spend in that cesspool it's pitiful.  i'm rarely there for more than a few minutes at a time and if i didn't leave a comment or rep in the thread, you can be sure that i never looked at it.


Tommy believes that he can diminish the power we have over him by pretending he doesn't spend any time at AMB.  A quick look at his stats says otherwise.  He is second only to the board owner in number of posts.  A quick survey of his posting shows sometimes upwards of 20-30 day spaced at even intervals over a period of hours.  I guess that's what you can accomplish when all you have to do is collect a gummint check and smoke dope all day.


----------



## on a serious note (May 11, 2016)

@WhistleBlower since you're an old hippy, do you have any cool hippy stories?


----------



## chimpburgers (May 11, 2016)

So @WhistleBlower, you want anyone to be your PA by any chance?


----------



## Small Onion (May 11, 2016)

This is fascinating, holy shit.


----------



## on a serious note (May 11, 2016)

Bork Laser said:


> You could have been kiwi farms crazy tranny grandpa mascot. But you just had to finger those two underage girls and be ok with fucking 13 year olds


Oh dear.


----------



## Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg (May 11, 2016)

i w


Fishhead said:


> Tommy believes that he can diminish the power we have over him by pretending he doesn't spend any time at AMB.  A quick look at his stats says otherwise.  He is second only to the board owner in number of posts.  A quick survey of his posting shows sometimes upwards of 20-30 day spaced at even intervals over a period of hours.  I guess that's what you can accomplish when all you have to do is collect a gummint check and smoke dope all day.


oh my, how delusional can we get and how many wrong conclusions can we draw from inadequate data?  why don't you just put together a graph, weasel boy and demonstrate what this "power we have" is?  

i have no set schedule.  on any given day, i may spend from four to twelve hours at my desk, depending on what is going on and where it is going on.    i type about 85 wpm and really rarely spend even 5 minutes at a time there, spaced out through the day.   if these people actually take themselves seriously and are not being paid to do this, we're looking at some really deep pathology, @chimpburgers   (now i'm feeling this may be patrick kelly.  it's difficult to be certain with this bunch. they're very fluid in their language usage)



Bork Laser said:


> You could have been kiwi farms crazy tranny grandpa mascot. But you just had to finger those two underage girls and be ok with fucking 13 year olds


this is your last warning.  i am not going to argue with people who are presenting lies that the AMBeasts are telling to them as fact to me.   i have a two strike rule .  you will be civil and present valid arguments or you will disappear.



on a serious note said:


> Oh dear.


untrue statement that you are upset by.



on a serious note said:


> @WhistleBlower since you're an old hippy, do you have any cool hippy stories?


plenty.   any cool hippie shit in particular you would like to know about?  i didn't go to the 1969 woodstock, but i was at several of the reunions between 1989 and 1999.



chimpburgers said:


> So @WhistleBlower, you want anyone to be your PA by any chance?


don't really know what a PA is.   lots of jargon around here i'm seeing for the first time. is this board owned by and mostly populated by brits?  i had to look up the country code to see where it was and that's a colony.


----------



## Bork Laser (May 11, 2016)

WhistleBlower said:


> this is your last warning.  i am not going to argue with people who are presenting lies that the AMBeasts are telling to them as fact to me.   i have a two strike rule .  you will be civil and present valid arguments or you will disappear.


Alright. Then give your side of the story. Is the Sabrina story on AMB true? Did you have sexual relations with two teenagers when you where 28? Do you also believe it would be OK to have sex with someone as young as 13 if it was legal?


----------



## Fishhead (May 11, 2016)

Tommy has admitted to having sexual contact with a 14 year old girl when he was 28.  He refuses to acknowledge that his conduct constitutes statutory rape.  He continues to push the story line that it's no big deal, but we all now that sexual contact with minors by adults is a felony.  He's tried to rationalize it by claiming she was emancipated or that it was consensual.  He also tries to mitigate it by claiming it was 30 years ago or that he has been celibate for over 20 years.  This is why he has been labeled an "unrepentant statutory rapist."  He's mentally ill, but he's also a horrible human being.


----------



## Internet War Criminal (May 11, 2016)

He also lies about the number of genders in ancient Hebrew literature, but I suppose that pales next to being a child rapist.


----------



## Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg (May 11, 2016)

Fishhead said:


> Tommy has admitted to having sexual contact with a 14 year old girl when he was 28.  He refuses to acknowledge that his conduct constitutes statutory rape.  He continues to push the story line that it's no big deal, but we all now that sexual contact with minors by adults is a felony.  He's tried to rationalize it by claiming she was emancipated or that it was consensual.  He also tries to mitigate it by claiming it was 30 years ago or that he has been celibate for over 20 years.  This is why he has been labeled an "unrepentant statutory rapist."  He's mentally ill, but he's also a horrible human being.


please lie some more, patrick.  the girl was not 14 years old.


----------



## AJW (May 11, 2016)

His vile molestation of a young girl is definitely the worst thing about him, but he has also said how he used to kick dogs when he was training them. This came up when a couple of crust punks he invited into his hovel had a dog with them, he kicked it, the crusties went nuts on him, and cops were called.. Several times he has tried to justify kicking dogs but nobody's buying his line of shit.

And he had another young tranny living with him who he wanted to put to work selling stones on the street. When the kid didn't perform as well as expected, Tommy just locked the door and wouldn't let him back in. There's a video where he calls the kid's father and extorts money from him.


----------



## chimpburgers (May 11, 2016)

AJW said:


> His vile molestation of a young girl is definitely the worst thing about him, but he has also said how he used to kick dogs when he was training them. This came up when a couple of crust punks he invited into his hovel had a dog with them, he kicked it, the crusties went nuts on him, and cops were called.. Several times he has tried to justify kicking dogs but nobody's buying his line of shit.
> 
> And he had another young tranny living with him who he wanted to put to work selling stones on the street. When the kid didn't perform as well as expected, Tommy just locked the door and wouldn't let him back in. There's a video where he calls the kid's father and extorts money from him.


It would definitely help a ton if you included any links to specific posts or screencaps of posts and videos where this was all done if you don't mind.


----------



## Internet War Criminal (May 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> It would definitely help a ton if you included any links to specific posts or screencaps of posts and videos where this was all done if you don't mind.



If anyone has an account on AMB, there's a list for you to screencap: 
http://www.anothermessageboard.com/showpost.php?p=540151&postcount=7

Also while there are not six genders in ancient Hebrew, there's a word for Tommy: כַּזבָן,


----------



## AJW (May 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> It would definitely help a ton if you included any links to specific posts or screencaps of posts and videos where this was all done if you don't mind.



Demands for money start at 2:10


----------



## Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg (May 11, 2016)

Internet War Criminal said:


> He also lies about the number of genders in ancient Hebrew literature, but I suppose that pales next to being a child rapist.


i have raped no children.     you are also mistaken about the ancient perspective on gender.   i am intersexed and would have been designated androgynos.   

current mainstream medical thought believe that only sex is determined by gonads and gender arises in the brain, with distinct structural and chemical differences noted between the male and female brains and those of cisgender and transgender people.   further, masculinity and femininity are considered to be more on a sliding scale than one or the other from individual to individual.  a small fraction of people are born cross wired and an even smaller fraction are born intersexed as well.  i am neither male nor female, but a blend of both.    

the obsolete and invalid hetero-normative sex/gender binary belief system you are adhering to  is an unnatural one imposed on society by judeo-christian empire as a means of population management that likely arose as a adaptation to long separations of the sexes due to long separations because of foreign military expeditions.    gender role are much more fluid in egalitarian tribal societies.  transgender people have their places in them and it's often one of high honor because of our unique perspective.


----------



## Internet War Criminal (May 11, 2016)

WhistleBlower said:


> i am intersexed and would have been designated androgynos.



No you would not have been, unless you possess _both_ a penis and a vagina. Which you don't, as you've admitted in your videos.

And either way: _it's not a separate gender._ There are two genders in ancient Hebrew literature, and there are various terms used to describe various medical conditions but they are not seen as their separate gender and in fact they are all considered either male or female according to the very same texts that bring them up. Proving that there are two genders only.

So as I said, you make up historical facts to create support for your positions. You know, like:



WhistleBlower said:


> gender role are much more fluid in egalitarian tribal societies. transgender people have their places in them and it's often one of high honor because of our unique perspective



which is just laughably false.


----------



## Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg (May 11, 2016)

Bork Laser said:


> Alright. Then give your side of the story. Is the Sabrina story on AMB true? Did you have sexual relations with two teenagers when you where 28? Do you also believe it would be OK to have sex with someone as young as 13 if it was legal?


not as they tell it.   sabrina was not quite 16 and had been sexually active since at least 13 1/2 that i knew of because she came to me and my current partner, who was in her mid 20's when she broke up from the guy she had been living with.    i walked in one evening, they were naked in bed together, rolled apart, invited me in and the older woman broke it up within minutes before anything of any consequence even happened because i was paying too much attention to sabrina. 

the current age of consent is unrealistic and it ruins the lives of a lot of young men who think they're having consensual sex with somebody of legal age.  13 is a bit young and i threw that out more for argument's sake than any desire to actually do it.  i think the age of consent needs to come down to 15 or 16.   

i want you all to know that i will have zero tolerance for any kiwi farmers persistently bringing these sociopath's defamatory nonsense to me.   instant add to the ignore list if i don't like the way you come at me next time and that other misinformed transphobic jew is most likely going to disappear from my sight tonight too.  i don't clear the list periodically on larger sites either.  once you're gone, you cease to exist.



Internet War Criminal said:


> No you would not have been, unless you possess _both_ a penis and a vagina. Which you don't, as you've admitted in your videos.
> 
> And either way: _it's not a separate gender._ There are two genders in ancient Hebrew literature, and there are various terms used to describe various medical conditions but they are not seen as their separate gender and in fact they are all considered either male or female according to the very same texts that bring them up. Proving that there are two genders only.
> 
> ...


i don't argue with aggressive  misinformed mental midgets.   goodbye.   have a nice life zionist dupe.  good luck on the last day.


----------



## Internet War Criminal (May 11, 2016)

WhistleBlower said:


> not as they tell it. sabrina was not quite 16 and had been sexually active since at least 13 1/2 that i knew of because she came to me and my current partner, who was in her mid 20's when she broke up from the guy she had been living with. i walked in one evening, they were naked in bed together, rolled apart, invited me in and the older woman broke it up within minutes before anything of any consequence even happened because i was paying too much attention to sabrina.
> 
> the current age of consent is unrealistic and it ruins the lives of a lot of young men who think they're having consensual sex with somebody of legal age. 13 is a bit young and i threw that out more for argument's sake than any desire to actually do it. i think the age of consent needs to come down to 15 or 16.



Do you really think this sounds like anything but pedo apologia?



WhistleBlower said:


> i don't argue with aggressive misinformed mental midgets. goodbye. have a nice life zionist dupe. good luck on the last day.



What a surprise, Tommy demonstrates his intellectual inferiority by ducking out of the debate instead of simply showing where I'm wrong. If I was such a mental midget, it would be pretty easy to point out where I'm wrong and win a victory for trannyhood, wouldn't it? 

And yet you run away like a coward, dick tucked between your legs (but well I guess that's just how you generally walk around)


----------



## Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg (May 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> It would definitely help a ton if you included any links to specific posts or screencaps of posts and videos where this was all done if you don't mind.


this is pure nonsense and i'm not going to indulge this bullshit in my face from anybody.  aggressive questions about defamatory nonsense will be met by being put on ignore.


----------



## chimpburgers (May 11, 2016)

WhistleBlower said:


> this is pure nonsense and i'm not going to indulge this bullshit in my face from anybody.  aggressive questions about defamatory nonsense will be met by being put on ignore.


That's too bad. I asked that dude that question in the hopes that he wouldn't come up with anything and that if he is lying it would be disproved by that action. It's what I call verification. If you need people to defend you, that's what's gonna happen.


----------



## AJW (May 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> That's too bad. I asked that dude that question in the hopes that he wouldn't come up with anything and that if he is lying it would be disproved by that action. It's what I call verification. If you need people to defend you, that's what's gonna happen.


The video doesn't lie. Tommy demands money for a "retainer" and then says he charges $400 for 2 hours of his time. It's a unique look into the world Tommy inhabits. It's nothing less than extortion: give me money or your son doesn't get back his belongings. But to Tommy, it's perfectly reasonable.


----------



## Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg (May 11, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> That's too bad. I asked that dude that question in the hopes that he wouldn't come up with anything and that if he is lying it would be disproved by that action. It's what I call verification. If you need people to defend you, that's what's gonna happen.


most of what they are going to tell you is going to be distortions of the truth.   they're gaslighters.   five years of the same shit, relentlessly.   i'm not going to indulge it here.   i have no reason to validate myself.  everybody libeling me seriously is going to be compelled eventually to prove their allegations or be penalized by the court and intentional infliction of emotional distress punitives run high in employment harassment cases.  half million sometimes.   we'll see what a jury wants to award a struggling artist with a birth defect caused by big pharma  being harassed for fun and gain by a bunch of web site owners.


----------



## chimpburgers (May 11, 2016)

WhistleBlower said:


> most of what they are going to tell you is going to be distortions of the truth.   they're gaslighters.   five years of the same shit, relentlessly.   i'm not going to indulge it here.   i have no reason to validate myself.  everybody libeling me seriously is going to be compelled eventually to prove their allegations or be penalized by the court and intentional infliction of emotional distress punitives run high in employment harassment cases.  half million sometimes.   we'll see what a jury wants to award a struggling artist with a birth defect caused by big pharma  being harassed for fun and gain by a bunch of web site owners.


Alright, my apologies. What are you thinking about at the moment?


----------



## Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg (May 11, 2016)

AJW said:


> The video doesn't lie. Tommy demands money for a "retainer" and then says he charges $400 for 2 hours of his time. It's a unique look into the world Tommy inhabits. It's nothing less than extortion: give me money or your son doesn't get back his belongings. But to Tommy, it's perfectly reasonable.


so did bill davis, but you wouldn't know that or care because you're being paid by somebody to gaslight and defame me.   

the boy came to me as an apprentice and took up time and resources without fulfilling his end of the agreement, ultimately losing me a lot of money when the only buyers he brought didn't spend a cent and stole a bunch of really nice stones.  his father agreed that i was well within reasonable bounds to be demanding something and he ultimately left me with a folding table he didn't want to tie to the top of his SUV and a hundred bucks because he needed to leave and the kid wasn't responding to his texts with my settlement offer of keeping the slabs and an opal that i already had worked on some.   

you're are either one seriously mentally ill person for stalking me the way you do or being paid to do it by somebody.



chimpburgers said:


> Alright, my apologies. What are you thinking about at the moment?


i do my best to avoid thinking unless i'm getting paid for it, actually.   my general thought is this place is either going to be a boon to the vlogging trans people who have their shit together or some place we need to do something about the damage to the community's overall image about.   i'm seeing some real dangerous thoughts being expressed around here and a general lack of awareness of what intersexed and transsexual people are really like. 


  y'all are dealing with raging queens and gender queers.  most of us are totally regular folks in every way but our sex and genders don't match up.  some of us live with it and others get their genitals modified to match their genders.  i don't know what the global proportions are, but most of my transgender friends are monogamous and heterosexual, attracted to people with vaginas if they're keeping them or people with penises if they're not.


----------



## Bork Laser (May 11, 2016)

WhistleBlower said:


> rolled apart, invited me in and the older woman broke it up within minutes before anything of any consequence even happened because i was paying too much attention to sabrina.



Ok then you do admit you had sexual relations with not only an older woman but a girl just under 16? And that you believe the age of consent should be lowered to 15 and 16? You have said this twice, both on AMB and here. How are they defaming you if its true? In the legal sense of the word, you are a statutory rapist

Tommy has a weird understanding with the law. On one hand he thinks if the law won't step in for him, he or "thugs" on his retainer will. From the way he speaks, its like he is the Commander of the Unite States Tranny Army. No word yet on if he has tranny copters.

The land arm of the tranny law

He also doesn't seem to understand he can't monetize his YouTube videos off the website itself. He goes into long diatrebes about how the videos belong to him and they can't be posted anywhere else unless the person pays a ridiclous amount of money. He even says you can't comment on it off site unless he is paid. So it seems not even Tommy can fight against his jew nature and his hunger for shekels consumes him.

Pay for my videos or I will END YOU

If you share my public videos thats harassment

I'M SHUTTIN IT DOWN

Freedom of speech means paying me 10k shekels for every comment

Lol, Tommy gets mad because the owner of AMB created a RSS feed that makes a topic every time Tommy posts a video

Then we have the Guitar saga. Oh boy is this a shit show. Tommy's friend/fuck buddy/whatever had her guitar stolen. Or so it seemed. Apparently the guitar was really the buddy's cousins and she just took it back. Tommy started a gofund me to try and buy a new guitar but so far only he has donated 5 dollars to it.

She reclaimed it for its protection NOT STOLE!

They won't let her have the item she stole back!

Tommy says they'll split the left over money and admits the guitar wasn't really stolen.

The gofundme page. Only Tommy has donated in the last month

Thank you Lurker X on AMB for this content. Semper Fi to all are armed AMBers


----------



## shitty_bill (May 12, 2016)

Rapist is quite a difficult title to get used to.
Who's going to police the police? Well I dont know, but niggas be blowin the whistle on Whistleblower Tommy


----------



## Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg (May 12, 2016)

Bork Laser said:


> Ok then you do admit you had sexual relations with not only an older woman but a girl just under 16? And that you believe the age of consent should be lowered to 15 and 16? You have said this twice, both on AMB and here. How are they defaming you if its true? In the legal sense of the word, you are a statutory rapist


go talk about it with them if you need to talk about it.  you're done.  bye, felicia!



shitty_bill said:


> Rapist is quite a difficult title to get used to.
> Who's going to police the police? Well I dont know, but niggas be blowin the whistle on Whistleblower Tommy


especially when it's not true.  if you wish to continue to interact with me, you'll drop it right now and find something else to talk about.


----------



## Bork Laser (May 12, 2016)

WhistleBlower said:


> go talk about it with them if you need to talk about it.  you're done.  bye, felicia!


Hey don't get mad at me. I was looking for clarification. Your the man that said he ate out a 15 year old girl.


----------



## Internet War Criminal (May 12, 2016)

Bork Laser said:


> Hey don't get mad at me. I was looking for clarification. Your the man that said he ate out a 15 year old girl.



Don't forget that he was so into it that the woman who invited him to participate kicked him out a few minutes later. Oh and still not convinced 'Not quote 16' means 15 could easily be 14 really


----------



## Bork Laser (May 12, 2016)

With Tommy actually interacting with us, its easy to forget that he makes youtube videos. These may cost money but @Null will foot the bill

Here are the two videos he made to get verified on the Farms. In both of these some sperg is prank calling him










Here's one from yesterday with another prank caller.  






And here is one from a few hours ago where for *20 fucking minutes* he tries to get the FBI to help investigate and take down AMB. Expectedly, they give him the run around since no one wants to deal with crazy.


----------



## chimpburgers (May 12, 2016)

Even the video description for that second video is of interest. It's also the same for the 20 minute FBI vid.


----------



## GS 281 (May 12, 2016)

I was looking at this forum's public sub and holy cow do they remind me of the Chris sub. Its like if Chris was discovered in his 50's by a bunch of old men in 2000. Nice forum, but they need to freshen up the forum a bit and get some newer memes.


----------



## Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg (May 12, 2016)

i think you'll find more substance to this thread.  thanks for the tips on what you want to see in an OP.  

the AMBeasts are not people that sane people get many chuckles from.  these are sado-masochistic sociopathic swindlers who harass people for fun and profit at very least.  at worst, this is an international crime syndicate into some very heavy things.   this fellow is alleged to hack from an indian government computer on the job in kerala.  he is publicly big al's nemesis, but i've been told privately that they are actually in partnership to scam scam victims at this site which you will see him refer to as AFI:  
http://antifraudintl.org/






this is another of their playgrounds: 
http://www.rahstyles.net/
this site seems to be a relic where a lot of them started out from:
http://www.419eater.com/
this one could be permanently shut down.  most of it's players are at AMB now
http://www.theranter.com
the facebook profile: 
https://www.facebook.com/scskjm
the amb profile: 
http://anothermessageboard.com/member.php?u=645


i think the site owner needs to take a good look at this.  here chandra is claiming that the AMBeasts had this site infiltrated before they lured me in here.  






i suspect that most of the tommy tooter and alan james watson impostors are chandra's handiwork.   certainly the one @chimpburgers found and posted in my thread.


----------



## pickledance (May 12, 2016)

What is this and why is that screenshot so compressed.


----------



## Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg (May 12, 2016)

pickledance said:


> What is this and why is that screenshot so compressed.


no clue about the screen shotr.  i saved it to paint, uploaded it to facebook and inserted it here with the image insert button.   

this is the first of a series of AMBeasts, members of the troll gang that has been harassing me all over the web for the past 5 years.  they're not very funny unless you're a psychopath like them.


----------



## pickledance (May 12, 2016)

WhistleBlower said:


> no clue about the screen shotr.  i saved it to paint, uploaded it to facebook and inserted it here with the image insert button.
> 
> this is the first of a series of AMBeasts, members of the troll gang that has been harassing me all over the web for the past 5 years.  they're not very funny unless you're a psychopath like them.


If theu aren't funny then why make a thread?


----------



## Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg (May 12, 2016)

here's a link to the screen shot where it will display big enough to read.

https://scontent-sjc2-1.xx.fbcdn.net/t31.0-8/13116053_583377255169357_1318964393520538410_o.jpg


----------



## GS 281 (May 12, 2016)

pickledance said:


> If theu aren't funny then why make a thread?


That's what people said about Ali Rapp, Jake Rapp, VirPed, Kengel, Shaner, ADF in 2016, etc.


----------



## BILLY MAYS (May 12, 2016)

Where's the lol?


----------



## pickledance (May 12, 2016)

yawning sneasel said:


> That's what people said about Ali Rapp, Jake Rapp, VirPed, Kengel, Shaner, ADF in 2016, etc.


Doesn't make the op anymore than butthurt atm.


----------



## Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg (May 12, 2016)

pickledance said:


> If theu aren't funny then why make a thread?


some of the older people here  have an interest in these people and how they relate to me.  i'm a pretty simple hippie artist who happens to be intersexed and i like to do video rants on various topics.   these people have been gang trolling me for many years and they're vicious sociopaths who have caused me a lot of problems.


----------



## GS 281 (May 12, 2016)

@WhistleBlower, if you don't like these people and they hurt your feelings, then why do you have over 35,000 fucking posts on their website?


----------



## Mary Tyler Meltdown (May 12, 2016)

OP is salty as fuck.


----------



## Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg (May 12, 2016)

hood LOLCOW said:


> Where's the lol?


i'm afraid any humor you're going to find in my threads about the AMBeasts is only going to come from the realization that they're psychopaths, that little or nothing they say is true and that they're completely depraved in their sexuality and ethics.    have you spent any time at www.anothermessageboard.com yet?


----------



## pickledance (May 12, 2016)

WhistleBlower said:


> i'm afraid any humor you're going to find in my threads about the AMBeasts is only going to come from the realization that they're psychopaths, that little or nothing they say is true and that they're completely depraved in their sexuality and ethics.    have you spent any time at www.anothermessageboard.com yet?


show me something worth a thread then. I'm not digging about for your own thread.


----------



## Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg (May 12, 2016)

yawning sneasel said:


> @WhistleBlower, if you don't like these people and they hurt your feelings, then why do you have over 35,000 fucking posts on their website?


they really don't do a very good job of hurting my feelings.   they're ripping off my IP,  modifying it to make me look insane, creating impostor accounts and fucking with my friends too. 

 there is a state of war between us and now they're claiming to have this site infiltrated and lure me in here to further waste my time, gaslight and defame me.  that's what's in the screen shot.   i'm very close to a federal filing and i'm very confident that the site owner and admins i've spoken to so far have absolutely no desire to find themselves defendants in such a thing, appearing to have a benign relationship with lolcows, but don't think my froggy senses are dulled by that.


----------



## pickledance (May 12, 2016)

WhistleBlower said:


> they really don't do a very good job of hurting my feelings.   they're ripping off my IP,  modifying it to make me look insane, creating impostor accounts and fucking with my friends too.
> 
> there is a state of war between us and now they're claiming to have this site infiltrated and lure me in here to further waste my time, gaslight and defame me.  that's what's in the screen shot.   i'm very close to a federal filing and i'm very confident that the site owner and admins i've spoken to so far have absolutely no desire to find themselves defendants in such a thing, appearing to have a benign relationship with lolcows, but don't think my froggy senses are dulled by that.


"Someone on the internets doesn't like me! Better try to get a personal army to take em down! Yeah that works all the time."


----------



## Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg (May 12, 2016)

pickledance said:


> show me something worth a thread then.


what sort of thing would you like to see?   you've got links to a number of sites in the OP.   tell me what you like?



pickledance said:


> "Someone on the internets doesn't like me! Better try to get a personal army to take em down! Yeah that works all the time."


i'm on a very short fuse pickledance.  if you have nothing constructive to say, i won't look at your posts.   this is a gang of trolls that have been harassing me mercilessly all over the web, interfering with my business and fucking with my friends.  i will be going into a federal court real soon for relief from it.


----------



## BILLY MAYS (May 12, 2016)

WhistleBlower said:


> what sort of thing would you like to see?   you've got links to a number of sites in the OP.   tell me what you like?


Screencaps of this guy's posts please, more is always good.


WhistleBlower said:


> there is a state of war between us and now they're claiming to have this site infiltrated and lure me in here to further waste my time





WhistleBlower said:


> this is a gang of trolls that have been harassing me mercilessly all over the web, interfering with my business and fucking with my friends.


----------



## pickledance (May 12, 2016)

WhistleBlower said:


> i'm on a very short fuse pickledance.  if you have nothing constructive to say, i won't look at your posts.  * this is a gang of trolls* that have been harassing me mercilessly all over the web, interfering with my business and fucking with my friends.  i will be going into a federal court real soon for relief from it.


Do you even realize where you are?


----------



## GS 281 (May 12, 2016)

WhistleBlower said:


> what sort of thing would you like to see?   you've got links to a number of sites in the OP.   tell me what you like?


Basically, when people make a thread it is helpful to lead with a strong example. What exactly makes them a lolcow? Making a thread about people who have trolled you and there is evidence that you keep going back for more does not make the case that someone is a lolcow.


----------



## Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg (May 12, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> Even the video description for that second video is of interest. It's also the same for the 20 minute FBI vid.


i take requests.   would you like a custom rant on a particular topic?


----------



## chimpburgers (May 12, 2016)

WhistleBlower said:


> i take requests.   would you like a custom rant on a particular topic?


Sure.

Could you do a rant about Max from AMB? He sounds like a real prick to me.


----------



## MasterDisaster (May 12, 2016)

Best advice right now is to just stop, delete this thread and try something a bit entertaining instead of interpersonal.


----------



## chimpburgers (May 12, 2016)

I always tend to make sure there's lots of screenshots and all that shit in trying to prove if someone's funny or not. I dunno. Maybe they are a cow but just needs a better explanation. I don't know.


----------



## GS 281 (May 12, 2016)

so what makes this Chandra person funny or entertaining, or at th least what makes them interesting? Why would someone care in 15-20 words or less?


----------



## Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg (May 12, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> Sure.
> 
> Could you do a rant about Max from AMB? He sounds like a real prick to me.


not much there to rant about.   total uber geek white supremacist hipster covered in cheap ink.  arrogant , ignorant and unscrupulous.  addy is on the left.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




go listen to the shows.  he's a bigoted, sexist asshole.  
https://www.facebook.com/addyandgabeshow/?fref=ts


----------



## Bork Laser (May 12, 2016)

Its like Tommy is a transsexual , autistic volley ball and keeps bouncing between Kiwi Farms and AMB


----------



## chimpburgers (May 12, 2016)

I wonder which website Tommy prefers at the moment.


----------



## GS 281 (May 12, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> I wonder which website Tommy prefers at the moment.


Probably the other one because of aesthetics. @WhistleBlower has a lot of interesting things to say, I would like to see what he has to say.


----------



## chimpburgers (May 12, 2016)

yawning sneasel said:


> Probably the other one because of aesthetics. @WhistleBlower has a lot of interesting things to say, I would like to see what he has to say.


To be perfectly honest, that other site could use a good software update. KF layout is pretty clean, no?


----------



## AlephOne2Many (May 12, 2016)

Get angry @WhistleBlower 

Let it all out for us.


----------



## GS 281 (May 12, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> To be perfectly honest, that other site could use a good software update. KF layout is pretty clean, no?


I think I saw them talking abou Xenforo over there. It works great for us!


----------



## Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg (May 12, 2016)

i couldn't find any place to post this, but it's some seriously heavy shit some of you life isn't all shits and giggles may be interested in.   there was a huge demonstration at CNN HQ demanding more coverage of bernie yesterday.   me and my friends have never seen anything like it and we've been at it since the 60's. 

this is what one friend said:    





> Wow! I never seen this happen before except in authoritarian shitholes after the people finally get fed up with all their state institutions including it's propaganda arm, the media. Street riots and tanks usually come next!



my response:    





> bernie's biggest donors are active duty servicemen. if bernie loses and social order breaks down, which way do you think people like that are going to dive when the shit starts to free flow through the rapidly rotating paddles?







http://leecamp.net/cnn-becomes-laughing-stock-as-thousands-demand-bernie-coverage/



MysteriousStranger said:


> You can grok all the groovy lingo at urban dictionary. But don't ever do a Google Images search on an unfamiliar term you saw the internet.
> 
> You're welcome.


like blue waffle?


----------



## chimpburgers (May 12, 2016)

8chan is another animal though. Chan boards in general are a different kind of place to post in. I think Tommy prefers the message boards.


----------



## GS 281 (May 12, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> 8chan is another animal though. Chan boards in general are a different kind of place to post in. I think Tommy prefers the message boards.


Infinity Nexxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxt would do wonders for this thread.


----------



## Bork Laser (May 12, 2016)

I don't know who this Lork Baser guy is but he sounds like a real fucking asshole.


----------



## chimpburgers (May 12, 2016)

WhistleBlower said:


> like blue waffle?


If you post in that new thread you made enough, it will be featured on the front page. We only need about 20 more replies on it.


----------



## bearycool (May 12, 2016)

This place is saltier than your whale of a mother in the deep blue sea.


----------



## AlephOne2Many (May 12, 2016)

bearycool said:


> This place is saltier than your whale of a mother in the deep blue sea.



Saltier than his nose?


----------



## Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg (May 12, 2016)

hood LOLCOW said:


> Screencaps of this guy's posts please, more is always good.


that's easy enough.  can you tell me a procedure for doing it directly from my computer to here?    i only know how to upload them to facebook and then embed the URL here.


----------



## GS 281 (May 12, 2016)

bearycool said:


> This place is saltier than your whale of a mother in the deep blue sea.


I know something saltier


----------



## Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg (May 12, 2016)

NumberingYourState said:


> Get angry @WhistleBlower
> 
> Let it all out for us.


feed my paypal at drwhatsthis@hotmail.com.    no free performance art out of me.   you all are going to need to pay for that play.


----------



## bearycool (May 12, 2016)

NumberingYourState said:


> Saltier than his nose?



saltier than his Jewish nose during a gay Jewish Passover Orgy.


----------



## AlephOne2Many (May 12, 2016)

WhistleBlower said:


> feed my paypal at drwhatsthis@hotmail.com.    no free performance art out of me.



Alright Kike Anderson take it easy


----------



## The Colonel (May 12, 2016)

WhistleBlower said:


> that's easy enough.  can you tell me a procedure for doing it directly from my computer to here?    i only know how to upload them to facebook and then embed the URL here.


----------



## chimpburgers (May 12, 2016)

I admire Tommy's efforts at learning how threads are done. For a newbie, this one got featured fast. Just as a reminder, Tommy's thread is here if you wanna talk more there. Lol. 

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/tommy-tooter-thomas-jay-wasserberg.18925/


----------



## Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg (May 12, 2016)

yawning sneasel said:


> Basically, when people make a thread it is helpful to lead with a strong example. What exactly makes them a lolcow? Making a thread about people who have trolled you and there is evidence that you keep going back for more does not make the case that someone is a lolcow.


it's like this. i'm a well known underground artist who has been mercilessly trolled by this gang for at least the past five years.  we are not talking simple butthurt here, but major losses in time dealing with  my IP ripped off, adulterated and spread all over the web and my friends getting fucked with by impostors. 

i got the impression that a person like myself can become pretty well respected here by being interesting and staying composed, that the idiots would be far outweighed by thoughtful comments.  so far that's been the case.  several people have expressed the opinion that the AMBeasts may turn out to be a whole "lolmilk factory"   and that's what's behind this thread.  
i'll get you some more screenshots of this jerk.  i'm sure people will find him funny.  he certainly thinks that he is.


----------



## Bork Laser (May 12, 2016)

WhistleBlower said:


> and my friends getting fucked with by impostors.


Just like you fucked that 14 year old girl?


----------



## GS 281 (May 12, 2016)

WhistleBlower said:


> it's like this. i'm a well known underground artist who has been mercilessly trolled by this gang for at least the past five years.  we are not talking simple butthurt here, but major losses in time dealing with  my IP ripped off, adulterated and spread all over the web and my friends getting fucked with by impostors.
> 
> i got the impression that a person like myself can become pretty well respected here by being interesting and staying composed, that the idiots would be far outweighed by thoughtful comments.  so far that's been the case.  several people have expressed the opinion that the AMBeasts may turn out to be a whole "lolmilk factory"   and that's what's behind this thread.
> i'll get you some more screenshots of this jerk.  i'm sure people will find him funny.  he certainly thinks that he is.



https://www.facebook.com/scskjm

You know this is a completely falsified facebook and all other evidence of this person is fabricated as well, right?


----------



## AlephOne2Many (May 12, 2016)

Whistleblower, how does it feel to piss chalk and shit cockroaches?


----------



## Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg (May 12, 2016)

this is the sort of nonsense , chandra and jimmy webster get to babbling:  

http://anothermessageboard.com/showthread.php?t=32175



NumberingYourState said:


> Whistleblower, how does it feel to piss chalk and shit cockroaches?


i really wouldn't know.


----------



## GS 281 (May 12, 2016)

WhistleBlower said:


> this is the sort of nonsense , chandra and jimmy webster get to babbling:
> 
> http://anothermessageboard.com/showthread.php?t=32175


well tommy, I can't see the links because I do not have an account. They are not confirming full accounts for KF members over there if you lend me your password I can get caps of all the posts for you.


----------



## Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg (May 12, 2016)

n


yawning sneasel said:


> https://www.facebook.com/scskjm
> 
> You know this is a completely falsified facebook and all other evidence of this person is fabricated as well, right?


no i don't.  both that one and this have been reported numerous times for being fake and facebook refuses to take them down.     i do not know how to hack so i can't get solid ID's on any of these people other than tom medara and addy claure, but i can certainly go after facebook, imgur and the site ISP for hosting their defamatory crap.  

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100009118198109&fref=ts


----------



## chimpburgers (May 12, 2016)

WhistleBlower said:


> n
> 
> no i don't.  both that one and this have been reported numerous times for being fake and facebook refuses to take them down.     i do not know how to hack so i can't get solid ID's on any of these people other than tom medara and addy claure, but i can certainly go after facebook, imgur and the site ISP for hosting their defamatory crap.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100009118198109&fref=ts


You really need to do that and make a video about the whole process if you want.


----------



## Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg (May 12, 2016)

yawning sneasel said:


> well tommy, I can't see the links because I do not have an account. They are not confirming full accounts for KF members over there if you lend me your password I can get caps of all the posts for you.



you're kidding,  right?


----------



## GS 281 (May 12, 2016)

WhistleBlower said:


> n
> 
> no i don't.  both that one and this have been reported numerous times for being fake and facebook refuses to take them down.     i do not know how to hack so i can't get solid ID's on any of these people other than tom medara and addy claure, but i can certainly go after facebook, imgur and the site ISP for hosting their defamatory crap.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100009118198109&fref=ts


Some courts will let the victim go after the people whose pix were used in falsified profiles, so you might want to include them in your lawsuit as well. "Joint and several damages".



WhistleBlower said:


> you're kidding,  right?


It was worth a shot.


----------



## AlephOne2Many (May 12, 2016)

WhistleBlower said:


> you're kidding,  right?



Don't be scared


----------



## Picklemaker (May 12, 2016)

It's not often you see a cow start their own thread. Gotta hand it to @WhistleBlower for some biblical fearlessness. Either that or reckless obliviousness to where they are and who we are.


----------



## Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg (May 12, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> You really need to do that and make a video about the whole process if you want.


it's more likely to be multiple videos.   that you tube channel is really more of a personal diary than anything else.  it's all impromptu rants on a variety of topics with some music mixed in here and there.    there's a twenty minute one that's mostly music called "butchering the standards"  you may like.  

i have an appointment next week to discuss composition of the complaint and motions with the pro se counsel.  i'm wanting to get to at least to the katuah gathering in the southeast,  if not all the way up to maine for the independence day gathering and i have my doubts about filing before that happens if i can arrange transport.   i definitely want to light these jerks up by labor day.



NumberingYourState said:


> Don't be scared


ok.  so you think i should be stupid?    right.


----------



## AlephOne2Many (May 12, 2016)

Nah you put on a good show for us, Woodstock


----------



## pickledance (May 12, 2016)

NumberingYourState said:


> Don't be scared


That's what he said to the 13 year old.


----------



## AlephOne2Many (May 12, 2016)

pickledance said:


> That's what he said to the 6 year old.



FTFY

Hey @WhistleBlower don't fuck kids with your Jew nose okay


----------



## Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg (May 12, 2016)

Picklemaker said:


> It's not often you see a cow start their own thread. Gotta hand it to @WhistleBlower for some biblical fearlessness. Either that or reckless obliviousness to where they are and who we are.


no clue other than there are a hell of a lot of self-loathing chicken shit voyeurs projecting their denial of their own shortcomings all over a variety of people.    you're either going to please me or piss me off by my reckoning and if you piss me off, i'll simply walk out and go back to what i was doing before i was lured in here.  i'm certainly not going to stand and fight with semi-literate, pseudo-intellectual substance abusers who think they're some sort of superior species to the subjects of their voyeurism.  

why don't you tell me what this place is about?



pickledance said:


> That's what he said to the 13 year old.


by felicia.  you're done


----------



## pickledance (May 12, 2016)

WhistleBlower said:


> no clue other than there are a hell of a lot of self-loathing chicken shit voyeurs projecting their denial of their own shortcomings all over a variety of people.    you're either going to please me or piss me off by my reckoning and if you piss me off, i'll simply walk out and go back to what i was doing before i was lured in here.  i'm certainly not going to stand and fight with semi-literate, pseudo-intellectual substance abusers who think they're some sort of superior species to the subjects of their voyeurism.
> 
> why don't you tell me what this place is about?






WhistleBlower said:


> by felicia.  you're done


Who's Felicia, do tell.


----------



## AlephOne2Many (May 12, 2016)

WhistleBlower said:


> by felicia.  you're done



You sick Nick mother babyfucker


----------



## chimpburgers (May 12, 2016)

WhistleBlower said:


> no clue other than there are a hell of a lot of self-loathing chicken shit voyeurs projecting their denial of their own shortcomings all over a variety of people.    you're either going to please me or piss me off by my reckoning and if you piss me off, i'll simply walk out and go back to what i was doing before i was lured in here.  i'm certainly not going to stand and fight with semi-literate, pseudo-intellectual substance abusers who think they're some sort of superior species to the subjects of their voyeurism.
> 
> why don't you tell me what this place is about?


Ah just ignore them and keep doing your thing here. You have fans already.


----------



## AlephOne2Many (May 12, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> Ah just ignore them and keep doing your thing here. You have fans already.



In the daycare right?


----------



## Picklemaker (May 12, 2016)

WhistleBlower said:


> ok. so you think i should be stupid? right.


Have faith in GodBear, for it is He who shall send a White Knight to close the mouths of the Trolls before you. 
"Do not be afraid, you who are highly esteemed [by Null]," he [NumberingYourState] said. "Peace! Be strong now; be strong." When he spoke to me, I was strengthened and said, "Speak, since you have given me strength."
WhistleBlower 10:19


----------



## Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg (May 12, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> Ah just ignore them and keep doing your thing here. You have fans already.


two strike rule is in effect.  show me your ass once.  get warned.  second time, get blocked.   they're dropping pretty fast.   i've gotten pretty good at dealing with dumbasses efficiently in the past few years at facebook. 

i don't know if it arose in the transgender community, but when somebody gets ostracized from the group, they become "felicia" , ergo, my last word to the idiots is going to be "bye, felicia".



NumberingYourState said:


> You sick Nick mother babyfucker


bye, felicia!


----------



## AlephOne2Many (May 12, 2016)

WhistleBlower said:


> bye, felicia!



I'm not a six year old Felicia Day imposter, Woodstock


----------



## pickledance (May 12, 2016)

These are the easiest jimmies I've ever seen rustled.


----------



## Picklemaker (May 12, 2016)

"And now, do not be salty and do not be butthurt for selling me here, because it was to save lulz that Null sent me ahead of you."
Farms 45:5


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (May 12, 2016)

Why in the Hell was this thread even featured on the front page?


----------



## MasterDisaster (May 12, 2016)

Serious question here.  Have you ever gotten so mad that you shit yourself and passed out afterwards?


----------



## Picklemaker (May 12, 2016)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> Why in the Hell was this thread even featured on the front page?


Null works in autistic mysterious ways.


----------



## The Colonel (May 12, 2016)

You look like a fucking Ninja Turtle.


----------



## Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg (May 12, 2016)

MasterDisaster said:


> Serious question here.  Have you ever gotten so mad that you shit yourself and passed out afterwards?


no. do you have any worthwhile input or should i just add you to the rapidly growing ignore list?


----------



## MasterDisaster (May 12, 2016)

WhistleBlower said:


> no. do you have any worthwhile input or should i just add you to the rapidly growing ignore list?


If you're not bringing anything productive to the conversation then why should I?


----------



## Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg (May 12, 2016)

MasterDisaster said:


> If you're not bringing anything productive to the conversation then why should I?



this thread has a topic.  people with greater than a third grade education who are reasonably free from behavioral disorders will at least read the OP and either make a statement or ask a question about it  that is relevant.   is this something you know how to do?   

really kids, you need to help me out here.   i'm very old school and have never heard of you or any of the subjects of your ridicule and derision.  is this supposed to be some sort of proving grounds for adult aspies?



The Colonel said:


> You look like a fucking Ninja Turtle.


i can see that.   dentures would help.


----------



## MasterDisaster (May 12, 2016)

WhistleBlower said:


> this thread has a topic. people with greater than a third grade education who are reasonably free from behavioral disorders will at least read the OP and either make a statement or ask a question about it that is relevant. is this something you know how to do?


It's adorable how you talk about disorders when look like a Rastafarian Geriatric tenaciously clinging to his youth.  I read OP and found it to be shit is all.  That's the funny thing about opinions; everyone has a different one.  Getting all salty about it just make it all the more precious when you start feeling 'challenged' and have to 'defend' yourself.  Let me sum it up for you:







WhistleBlower said:


> really kids, you need to help me out here. i'm very old school and have never heard of you or any of the subjects of your ridicule and derision. is this supposed to be some sort of proving grounds for adult aspies?


Might have been a good idea to research us before signing up and sharing all kind of personal info.  You read a contract before you sign it, right?  We call it 'lurking' round here; where you just watch from the sidelines.  You can even post as a guest.
But a proving ground?  You bet.


----------



## Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg (May 12, 2016)

MasterDisaster said:


> It's adorable how you talk about disorders when look like a Rastafarian Geriatric tenaciously clinging to his youth.  I read OP and found it to be shit is all.  That's the funny thing about opinions; everyone has a different one.  Getting all salty about it just make it all the more precious when you start feeling 'challenged' and have to 'defend' yourself.  Let me sum it up for you:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tl;dr ok, bye, felicia.  i have no idea who or what your chickenshit anonymous , voyeuristic ass is about, nor do i care.   i'm an established artist who has zero time and zero tolerance for bigoted, aggressive assholes anywhere but AMB.   capiche, cupcake?  use the word retard in an internet argument with me and you lose access to my eyes with your nonsense, so once more, bye felicia!


----------



## CatParty (May 12, 2016)

WhistleBlower said:


> tl;dr ok, bye, felicia.  i have no idea who or what your chickenshit anonymous , voyeuristic ass is about, nor do i care.   i'm an established artist who has zero time and zero tolerance for bigoted, aggressive assholes anywhere but AMB.   capiche, cupcake?  use the word exceptional individual in an internet argument with me and you lose access to my eyes with your nonsense, so once more, bye felicia!




whats this guys problem? are you retarded or something?


----------



## Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg (May 12, 2016)

CatParty said:


> whats this guys problem? are you retarded or something?


i'm not a guy, for one thing, i'm old enough to be most of y'all's grandmother and i'm not going to look at infantile, imbecilic, inane twaddle from transphobic, testosterone poisoned turkeys at all.   i have my standards, sweetie and i'm very quick to put people on ignore in a big room.    two strikes and you're out.


----------



## Gagamaru (May 12, 2016)

you are exactly the type of person who we laugh at on this site. 

congrats on your specialtism.


----------



## CatParty (May 12, 2016)

WhistleBlower said:


> i'm not a guy, for one thing, i'm old enough to be most of y'all's grandmother and i'm not going to look at infantile, imbecilic, inane twaddle from transphobic, testosterone poisoned turkeys at all.   i have my standards, sweetie and i'm very quick to put people on ignore in a big room.    two strikes and you're out.




Lol can't take the heat, big boy? That's pretty retarded and gay to run away like a sissy.


----------



## Bork Laser (May 12, 2016)

CatParty said:


> whats this guys problem? are you retarded or something?


he was a tumblr tranny before tumblr trannies where a thing


----------



## CatParty (May 12, 2016)

Bork Laser said:


> he was a tumblr tranny before tumblr trannies where a thing




he's pretty retarded


----------



## MasterDisaster (May 12, 2016)

WhistleBlower said:


> tl;dr ok, bye, felicia.  i have no idea who or what your chickenshit anonymous , voyeuristic ass is about, nor do i care.   i'm an established artist who has zero time and zero tolerance for bigoted, aggressive assholes anywhere but AMB.   capiche, cupcake?  use the word exceptional individual in an internet argument with me and you lose access to my eyes with your nonsense, so once more, bye felicia!


Lol wut?


----------



## Fishhead (May 12, 2016)

WhistleBlower said:


> please lie some more, patrick.  the girl was not 14 years old.


Oops, my mistake.  She was 15, right?  I forget the details.  All I know is that she was below the age of legal consent, which pretty much makes you guilty of  statutory rape.  Not much gray area there.


----------



## Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg (May 12, 2016)

CatParty said:


> Lol can't take the heat, big boy? That's pretty retarded and gay to run away like a sissy.


hardly. more like that i  refuse to waste my time on hostile/aggressive dipshits trying to piss me off.   you're about to disappear too if you continue to be aggressive.


----------



## Internet War Criminal (May 12, 2016)

Bork Laser said:


> I don't know who this Lork Baser guy is but he sounds like a real fucking asshole.



I wonder if he's as bad as the other ignored guy, interested jar minimal


----------



## Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg (May 12, 2016)

Gagamaru said:


> you are exactly the type of person who we laugh at on this site.
> 
> congrats on your specialtism.


ok, bye, felecia. you have nothing to say that i'm interested in and being laughed at by an anonymous chicken shit voyeur with a twirling dick gif is pretty laughable in and of itself,  nimrod, don't you think.   i don't need to see what anybody has to say about me and i'll just continue to block the ones that are trying to piss me off without giving me anything worthwhile in return.


----------



## Gagamaru (May 12, 2016)

then whats the point of you coming here?

you've actively seeked out a website that laughs at weirdos, just to start blocking anyone that laughs at you. presumably once you've blocked everyone, you'll congratulate yourself on a job well done.


----------



## Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg (May 12, 2016)

Fishhead said:


> Oops, my mistake.  She was 15, right?  I forget the details.  All I know is that she was below the age of legal consent, which pretty much makes you guilty of  statutory rape.  Not much gray area there.


child, what happened so long ago and never prosecuted cannot be rationally called anything but the obsessed, vicious delusional behavior of a pack of sado-masochistic, sociopathic, swindlers for even being forced into the present narrative.    please carry on. it filters my readers for me. i have no need to validate my current self to anybody based on their misperceptions of the past.    

a single incident of inappropriate sexual contact with a minor so long ago has no relevance to what i am right this minute. anybody who thinks that it does, will simply be put on ignore and forgotten.


----------



## CatParty (May 12, 2016)

WhistleBlower said:


> child, what happened so long ago and never prosecuted cannot be rationally called anything but the obsessed, vicious delusional behavior of a pack of sado-masochistic, sociopathic, swindlers for even being forced into the present narrative.    please carry on. it filters my readers for me. i have no need to validate my current self to anybody based on their misperceptions of the past.
> 
> a single incident of inappropriate sexual contact with a minor so long ago has no relevance to what i am right this minute. anybody who thinks that it does, will simply be put on ignore and forgotten.




are you called "tooter" because you fart, dude?


----------



## Gagamaru (May 12, 2016)

someone should add pedophile to the title description.


----------



## Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg (May 12, 2016)

Gagamaru said:


> then whats the point of coming here?
> 
> you've actively seeked out a website that laughs at weirdos. must be some weapons grade tism.


that's not true.  @chimpburgers found my youtube channel and made a thread with a whole mess of phony shit that the AMBeasts had created.  then one of them commented here and posted  a link to the thread and i came to investigate.   it appeared there were enough rational adults who weren't only trying to torment the people they were talking about, so i'm here on a trial basis.   fuck with me and you just disappear.  nobody is going to make me meltdown, that's for sure.     if there isn't enough intelligent life here to make it worth my while, i'll just bail out.  i've got five years invested in being abused at www.anothermessageboard.com , this place isn't interesting enough yet to get me to burn that bridge.



Gagamaru said:


> someone should add pedophile to the title description.


ok, bye, felicia.   tell it to the people who get off on seeing somebody else's cock twirling in their face.   


next up?


----------



## Gagamaru (May 12, 2016)

nonce.

i didn't even get to ask if he also likes to fuck dogs.


----------



## chimpburgers (May 12, 2016)

Okay guys, I wrote a red guideline in the OP about engaging with Tommy and I'll be letting @Clown Doll and others know about this too. Have fun.


----------



## Womacker (May 12, 2016)

I have no idea what is going on here.


----------



## female heavy (May 12, 2016)

I don't really mind the fedsmoker bit in the subtitle being false advertising, this thread fucking delivers.


----------



## Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg (May 12, 2016)

yawning sneasel said:


> Basically, when people make a thread it is helpful to lead with a strong example. What exactly makes them a lolcow? Making a thread about people who have trolled you and there is evidence that you keep going back for more does not make the case that someone is a lolcow.


i can see that, which is fine too, with everything merged here.  

i am an artist and seek to educate and entertain people with no expectations of anything but being educated and entertained in return.   i am well known in some very old circles that use the internet to plan real time events together, like the rainbow family, where an archived post of mine  from 1993 exists.   

to make a long story short, AMB is where all of the false and defamatory media is emanating from.  it's a small, easily managed, low drain group to deal with, so i'm certainly not going to try to hang here if there is going to be nothing but a relentless stream of idiots trying to rub my nose in the AMBeast bullshit as has been happening so far.  my past has nothing to do with my present.  that was there and then.  this is here and now.


----------



## chimpburgers (May 12, 2016)

Womacker said:


> I have no idea what is going on here.





female heavy said:


> I don't really mind the fedsmoker bit in the subtitle being false advertising, this thread fucking delivers.


You're really looking at CWC in 20 years, mixed with a dash of Bob McKim and ADF and it's wonderful and much better than I could have envisioned. I didn't know that much about Tommy at the beginning, but all this stuff and more is being learned about. I'll change the title yet again.


----------



## Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg (May 12, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> I wonder which website Tommy prefers at the moment.


if this site turns out to have thoughtful, rational people following me, you win.  if it's nothing but a bunch of idiots flinging poo at me that i've been seeing from the past five years from the AMBeasts, that's a much smaller, more manageable group and i'll be gone from here in a flash if i get froggy.



chimpburgers said:


> You're really looking at CWC in 20 years, mixed with a dash of Bob McKim and ADF and it's wonderful and much better than I could have envisioned. I didn't know that much about Tommy at the beginning, but all this stuff and more is being learned about. I'll change the title yet again.


is this photograph in your avatar a picture of you?


----------



## chimpburgers (May 12, 2016)

WhistleBlower said:


> is this photograph in your avatar a picture of you?


Nope. I usually have sloth avatars.


----------



## Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg (May 12, 2016)

yawning sneasel said:


> so what makes this Chandra person funny or entertaining, or at th least what makes them interesting? Why would someone care in 15-20 words or less?



really only another sociopath will find this fellow amusing.  he's a very dangerous black hat hacker and a  rude, snide indian.



chimpburgers said:


> Nope. I usually have sloth avatars.



do you or anybody else here have any actual academic credentials in abnormal psychology or is it all personal experiences of mentally unwell people?


----------



## MysteriousStranger (May 12, 2016)

Huh. If I were any kind of credentialed professional in good standing, pretty much the _last_ place on the planet I'd let that be known is here. Nice try.


----------



## Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg (May 12, 2016)

MysteriousStranger said:


> Huh. If I were any kind of credentialed professional in good standing, pretty much the _last_ place on the planet I'd let that be known is here. Nice try.


i don't care about your standing.  i'm trying to assess whether this place is worth my time at all and i don't even know if that time is going to be spent entertaining or educating you yet.


----------



## chimpburgers (May 12, 2016)

WhistleBlower said:


> i don't care about your standing.  i'm trying to assess whether this place is worth my time at all and i don't even know if that time is going to be spent entertaining or educating you yet.


Let's try to get to the entertaining part. What do you really want to see from here that will get you to that point?


----------



## Womacker (May 12, 2016)

MysteriousStranger said:


> Huh. If I were any kind of credentialed professional in good standing, pretty much the _last_ place on the planet I'd let that be known is here. Nice try.


Seriously. Practically rule one is no power leveling (giving out info). I'm a college student in the southeast and that's as much as you guys are gonna know about me for quite a while. I don't wanna be tied back to this stuff.


----------



## autism420 (May 12, 2016)

WhistleBlower said:


> i don't care about your standing.  i'm trying to assess whether this place is worth my time at all and i don't even know if that time is going to be spent entertaining or educating you yet.


_*faggot*_


----------



## Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg (May 12, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> Let's try to get to the entertaining part. What do you really want to see from here that will get you to that point?


less questions about my past based on what you have learned about it from the AMBeasts, more comments and questions on my videos and facebook postings is what it's going to take to keep me here past the weekend.    why don't you snatch the post about jazz jennings that i made this morning before i came here and start there?


----------



## chimpburgers (May 12, 2016)

WhistleBlower said:


> less questions about my past based on what you have learned about it from the AMBeasts, more comments and questions on my videos and facebook postings is what it's going to take to keep me here past the weekend.    why don't you snatch the post about jazz jennings that i made this morning before i came here and start there?


Yeah sure. I always wanted to know what camera you usually use to make these videos for starters.


----------



## Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg (May 12, 2016)

Womacker said:


> Seriously. Practically rule one is no power leveling (giving out info). I'm a college student in the southeast and that's as much as you guys are gonna know about me for quite a while. I don't wanna be tied back to this stuff.


it's sad that the internet became what it did.   you couldn't even get on it anonymously, but had to have an account with a university or defense contractor before al gore  discovered it and got congress to give it away to the corporations.  you could make a handle, but the provider had to know who you are and the forums were mostly professsional and tightly moderated.   

  i really don't have the time to waste on a pack of dysfunctional dolts who get their jollies talking about strange sex practices and pissing people off and won't waste the time past monday if i'm not getting the kind of feedback i like to see.



chimpburgers said:


> Yeah sure. I always wanted to know what camera you usually use to make these videos for starters.


most of them are done on a cheap logitech web cam.  there are a few where i'm walking with the camera and those are from a fuji finepix S, probably the best low budget digital camera i've found.  to get anything significantly better, you need to spend at least $500 and this was about $80 on ebay, new with a case.    i'm doing most of my still shots other than the selfies with that.  the selfies are on the logitech.   

this is a split berber agate geode shot in macro mode.   there are a fair number of photographs here, included shots of me prior to april fool's day 2014 prior to starting to live authentically.   this is one reason you don't see me on tumblr. i upload my pics to facebook or photobucket.  

http://s1104.photobucket.com/user/TommyTooter/media/assortedstones070.jpg.html?sort=3&o=112


----------



## pickledance (May 12, 2016)

WhistleBlower said:


> most of them are done on a cheap logitech web cam.  there are a few where i'm walking with the camera and those are from a fuji finepix S, probably the best low budget digital camera i've found.  to get anything significantly better, you need to spend at least $500 and this was about $80 on ebay, new with a case.    i'm doing most of my still shots other than the selfies with that.  the selfies are on the logitech.
> 
> this is a split berber agate geode shot in macro mode.   there are a fair number of photographs here, included shots of me prior to april fool's day 2014 prior to starting to live authentically.   this is one reason you don't see me on tumblr. i upload my pics to facebook or photobucket.
> 
> http://s1104.photobucket.com/user/TommyTooter/media/assortedstones070.jpg.html?sort=3&o=112


Nice nails.


----------



## AnOminous (May 12, 2016)

WhistleBlower said:


> is this supposed to be some sort of proving grounds for adult aspies?



Pretty much.


----------



## Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg (May 12, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> Pretty much.


are there enough people here that know how to behave appropriately to make this worth my while or should i just add this to the list of sites that are about invasion of privacy with no redeeming social features?   i have no time or desire to play silly games with anybody.  if there are people that have solid academic reasons for their interest in me, they're going to need to demonstrate it soon.  i don't have the time to waste on a nest of losers this big being fed by the AMBeasts.


----------



## chimpburgers (May 12, 2016)

WhistleBlower said:


> are there enough people here that know how to behave appropriately to make this worth my while or should i just add this to the list of sites that are about invasion of privacy with no redeeming social features?   i have no time or desire to play silly games with anybody.  if there are people that have solid academic reasons for their interest in me, they're going to need to demonstrate it soon.  i don't have the time to waste on a nest of losers this big being fed by the AMBeasts.


There are PhDs with accounts here on the site. I know of several if you want to know usernames.


----------



## Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg (May 12, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> There are PhDs with accounts here on the site. I know of several if you want to know usernames.


not really, but i would recommend that you get these people to introduce themselves to me soon,  because the feedback i'm getting from the community is they want this site taken out and i'm blocking way more people than i'm interacting with.    there is a major class action complaint against gang trolling and their bases coming down in that LOLsuit real soon, no matter what addy and the idiots are trying to tell you about it.   right now, my social circles see this as a malevolent troll base and i'm just the forward observer in this little expedition.


----------



## Gagamaru (May 12, 2016)

internet toughguying ftw.


----------



## autism420 (May 12, 2016)

WhistleBlower said:


> not really, but i would recommend that you get these people to introduce themselves to me soon,  because the feedback i'm getting from the community is they want this site taken out and i'm blocking way more people than i'm interacting with.    there is a major class action complaint against gang trolling and their bases coming down in that LOLsuit real soon, no matter what addy and the idiots are trying to tell you about it.   right now, my social circles see this as a malevolent troll base and i'm just the forward observer in this little expedition.


Do you really put yourself on the same level as people with PhD's? You're a delusional pedophile fake-tranny faggot schizophrenic autistic retard and there is nothing you could possibly do to affect this site negatively. Go ahead and try.


----------



## nad7155 (May 12, 2016)

@WhistleBlower 

I can understand your frustration in having to deal with these dang, dirty trolls all this time, so I 
am going to throw you a bone.

Click on the spoiler below, watch the video, and learn from it.



Spoiler


----------



## Internet War Criminal (May 12, 2016)

WhistleBlower said:


> a single incident of inappropriate sexual contact with a minor









Look, Tommy I'm willing to engage in polite debate with you without throwing insults. Let's start again, ok?


----------



## Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg (May 12, 2016)

nad7155 said:


> @WhistleBlower
> 
> I can understand your frustration in having to deal with these dang, dirty trolls all this time, so I
> am going to throw you a bone.
> ...


nope.   not gonna do that, sweetie.    try again.  i don't need or want a possibly infected link to a porn site.   talk to me.  reassure me that you're not trying to bait me.    ask a question.   no links, thanks.

this is what mentally stable transgender people are doing with their time. 








meet my big sister, lorelei erisis, reporting today from the massachusetts senate hearing at twitter tag #TransBillMA


----------



## chimpburgers (May 12, 2016)

Your sister looks amazing. Does she know much about Kiwi Farms? I'd love to have her here too.


----------



## nad7155 (May 12, 2016)

WhistleBlower said:


> nope. not gonna do that, sweetie. try again. i don't need or want a possibly infected link to a porn site. talk to me. reassure me that you're not trying to bait me. ask a question. no links, thanks.




For someone who has been around since the USENET days, you sure are ignorant of the internet.

"Famous underground artist"


----------



## autism420 (May 12, 2016)

chimpburgers said:


> Your sister looks amazing. Does she know much about Kiwi Farms? I'd love to have her here too.








looks like another lolcow to me


----------



## Internet War Criminal (May 12, 2016)

Yes yes we get it @autism420 you don't like him and think he's a faggot. 

How about you fuck off to some other thread so we can have a productive and educating discussion with Tommy instead?


----------



## nad7155 (May 12, 2016)

autism420 said:


> looks like another lolcow to me


----------

